# Raideliikenne > Raitiovaunut >  Helsingin ratikkaverkon laajentaminen

## late-

Foorumilla on jo ketju keskustalinjojen korvaamisesta ratikoille. Ajattelin tässä jatkaa aihetta keräämällä ehdotuksia ratikkaverkoston laajentamisesta. Lähinnä haen skaalaa suunnilleen Kehä I:n tasolle ja heti sen takana oleviin lähiöihin.

Lähtöolettamuksiin voidaan lukea, että ratikkaverkosto saadaan riittävän nopeaksi ja tehokkaaksi laajennuksia varten. Samoin voidaan olettaa, että tehdään keskustassa mielekkäitä täydennyksiä esimerkiksi keskustalinjaketjun mukaan ja Jokeri rakennetaan yhteensopivasti, jolloin sen rataa voidaan hyödyntää. Jokeria voidaan tietysti muokata hyvin perustein. Oletuksiin lukisin myös ratikoiden ulottumisen Jätkäsaareen ja Kalasatamaan koska molemmat jatkot ovat myötätuulessa.

Etelä-Espoon osalta ei kannattane mennä liikaa yksityiskohtiin koska sekä metrolle että pikaratikoille on jo ketjut, mutta esimerkiksi Kuusisaaren-Lehtisaaren -linjauksia voidaan toki miettiä.

Lähinnä toivoisin ajatuksia radoista, mutta toki linjaesimerkeistä on hyötyä ratoja perusteltaessa. Ratikkaverkkohan kuitenkin mahdollistaa hyvin joustavan liikennöinnin eli ratakombinaatioilla.

Joitakin ehdotuksia:

Jatkot lähimmille asemille eli Huopalahteen ja Käpylään tai Oulunkylään. 

Foorumilla käsitelty Viira eli jatko Viikkiin Arabianrannasta. Tästä voidaan edelleen jatkaa Malmin lentoasemalle, jos sinne rakennetaan.  Lisäksi jatko Pihlajamäen suuntaan muodossa tai toisessa olisi varmaankin mielekäs.

Raitiotie Lauttasaareen. Tässä on useita eri linjausvaihtoehtoja ja ainakin kaksi haaraa tarvitaan koko saaren kattamiseksi. Mikäli Lauttasaareen tulee myös metro, pitäisi panostaa linjojen kulkemiseen metroaseman kautta.

Kehäraitiotie Otaniemestä tai jopa Tapiolasta Meilahteen, Pasilaan, Arabianrantaan ja edelleen Viikkiin. Otaniemen-Tapiolan päässä linjausvaihtoehtoja on useita mahdollisen metron ja Jokerin valintojen mukaan.

Ratikka Laajasaloon siltaa pitkin on luonnollisesti kestoaihe. Tässä voisi edelleen miettiä mahdollisuuksia tuoda Jokerilta haara Herttoniemen läpi Laajasaloon kokonaisuuden nivomiseksi yhteen.

Jokerin kiskojen seuraaminen Pitäjänmäelle ja edelleen Pajamäkeen ja/tai Konalan suunnalle.

Näissäkin riittää varmasti hiomista ja yksityiskohtia. Lisäksi puuttumaan jää ainakin Maunulan suunta, jolle on hankalampaa keksiä loogisinta mahdollista reittiä lonkalta.

----------


## 339-DF

Uskoisin, että myös Hakamäentietä seuraavalle linjalle olisi käyttäjiä. ? - Munkkiniemi - Vihdintie - Hakamäentie - Koskelantie - ?. Yhdistäisi nykylinjojen pohjoispäät ja junaradat.

Osa Jokerivuoroista olisi myös perusteltua ajattaa Espoossa ESRA:n haaroille (jos oletetaan, että Etelä-Espoossa on siis monihaarainen pikaraitiotie).

Lauttasaaressa riittäisi mielestäni yksi rata Vattuniemeen. En usko, että Katajaharjun liikennettä kannattaa korvata ratikalla.

Laajasalon ratikan pidentämisestä Herttoniemeen kirjoitin jo toiseen topikkiin. Jatko Jokeriin kävi myös mielessä, mutta jätin sen mainitsematta, kun Jokerin toteutuminen on niin epävarmaa.

Kuriositeetti: HKL ja KSV ovat ennen Suomenlinnan lautan hankintapäätöstä todenneet yhteisessä selvityksessä, että Suomenlinnan liikenne olisi halvempaa hoitaa raitiotietunnelilla.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Nyt taas tulee hiukan megaviesti, mutta minkä syyhylle mahtaa.  Tässä Helsingin ratikkaverkon laajentamisen kustannuksille hiukan vinkkejä "näppituntumalta".

1. Radan kustannukset

HKL:n 1000 mm - ratikkarata maksaa noin 2 miljoonaa euroa / 2-raiteinen ratakilometri tehtynä betoniratana katupohjalle. Tästä sähköistyksen osuus on noin 0,5 Me / km.

Pölkkyrata voisi tulla selvästi halvemmaksi. RHK:n kustannus on noin 0,5 Me / ratakm 2-raiteista rataa.

Lisäksi tarvitaan tasasuuntaajat, hinta noin 0,8 Me / kpl. Niiden tarpeesta on hieman vaihtelevia mielipiteitä, Tukholmassa Tvärbanalla on 1/km, Turussa oli kolme tasasuuntaajaa / 16,7 km eli noin 1/5,6 km. Realismia lienee yksi tasasuuntaaja / 2-4 km.

Radan pohjaksi tarvitaan tukeva kadunpohja. Jos sitä ei ole, tulee rakentamisen hinnaksi noin 1 Me / km jos alue on suht tasainen.
Erityisen hyvä radan pohja, esimerkiksi asfaltoitu katu, jonka päälle rata voidaan suoraan koota, alentaa kustannuksia.

Pysäkkipari maksaa noin 0,15 Me.

Lisäksi tarvitaan muun katuympäristön muutokset. Ne ovat täysin tapauskohtaisia. Joskus voi olla että täytyy muuttaa koko katuympäristöä, jonka kulut olivat Turussa välillä 1 Me - 4 Me km v. 2002 pikaratikkaselvityksessä. Lisäksi tulee johtosiirtoja, liikennevaloja ym. 
Ne on pakko arvioida tapauskohtaisesti.

HKL:n nykyisen ratikkastandardin mukaan rakennettuna linjanjatkeiden hinta vaihtelee välillä noin 2,5 - 7 Me / km jos ei rakenneta aivan kävelykatutasoista ympäristöä.

2. Käyttäjäpohja

Käyttäjäpohjan voi toki arvioida tarkkaan CAD-menetelmillä jos saa väestötiedot koordinaattimuodossa. Olen kuitenkin Turussa verrannut tietoja, jotka saa tilastoaluemuodossa ja jos tilastoalue vastaa kaupunginosien osia, niin niistä saa yleensä karkean pohjan joka riittää yleisarviointiin.

Käyttäjämäärät / arkipäivä voi laskea yksinkertaisella kertoimella, esim välillä 0,5 - 1,5 matkaa/asukas/arkipäivä. Helsingissä kertoimen realistinen arvo lienee noin välillä 0,75 - 1,25. Koko vuoden matkamäärän saa laskettua kertomalla arkipäivän matkamäärän noin 300:lla.

3. Liikennöintitalous.

Liikennöititalouden laskentamenetelmän olen selvittänyt tällä sivulla:
http://www.kaupunkiliikenne.net/talouden_parannus.htm

Vaunupäivän arvo on vaunun kuoletus/päivä + hallinto ja varikon vuokra. Suuruusluokka noin 400 - 600 e/päivä.
Vaunutunnin arvo on kuljettajan palkka/tunti sivukuluineen. Suomessa nyt välillä 25-30 e/h.
Vaunukilometrin arvo on sähkö + huolto + varaosat / km. Nykyaikaiselle raideliikenteelle arvo lienee välillä 0,5 - 1,0 e/km.

Liikennöintinopeuden voi laskea tarkalleen jos tietää pysäkkivälit ja maksiminopeudet. Lasku on yksinkertainen: summa pysäkkiajoista, kiihdytykset ja jarrutukset. Pysäkkiaika on noin 15 - 30 s. Kiihdytyksen arvo noin 0,7 - 1,2 m/s2. 

Kohtuullinen arvio kunnollisin etuuksin on 20 km/h keskustalinjalle, 25 km/h keskusta-lähiölinjalle ja 30 km/h lähiöiden väliselle linjalle.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> Lauttasaaressa riittäisi mielestäni yksi rata Vattuniemeen. En usko, että Katajaharjun liikennettä kannattaa korvata ratikalla.


Mielestäni Isokaaren - Katajaharjun reitti kannattaisi kyllä ratikkana. Bussin 20 pohja on mielestäni riittävä "esikaupunkiratikalle", semminkin kun reitistä sitten jo suuri pääosa olisi ratikkarataa (Larun silta, Itämerenkatu, Bulevardi).

Kun pohditte esikaupunkiratoja, muistakaa kaksi asiaa:

- Ratikan kapasiteetti on varsinkin yhteenkytketyin vaunuin todella paljon suurempi kuin bussin. Nähdäkseni esim tupla - Nr:llä voisi ajaa yhtenä ketjuna Manskulta Haaga - Pohjois - Haaga - Kannelmäki - Maununneva.
- Ratikka voi mennä läpi siitä mistä bussi ei voi kulkea. Ratikka voi mennä vaikkapa lähiön kävelyraitin kautta. Tai puistonkin läpi.

----------


## Safka

Ensi vaiheessa pitäisi rakentaa poikittaisyhteys Pasilan suunnalle. Kalasatama-Pasila-Munkkiniemi (nyk. bussien 50,58,59 osittainen korvaaminen) olisi hyvä mutta toisaalta myös Koskelan tien suunnalta Pasilaan. Nykyiselle rataverkolle poikittaisyhteyksistä lienee suurempaa etua kuin uusista säteittäisistä radoista.

Toisessa vaiheessa keskustasta pitäisi tehdä autottomampaa rakentamalla puuttuvat yhteydet mm. Fredalle ja Topeliuksenkadulle mutta samaan aikaan esikaupunkialueilla pitäisi jatkaa linjoja nykyisiltä pääteasemilta lähiliikenneasemien tasolle ja jonkin verran pitemmälle. Esimerkiksi linja 1 Oulunkylän asemalle ja siitä vaikka haarautuen Veräjämäkeen ja Pakilaan. Samanlainen systeemi olisi hyvä mm. 4:lla ja 10:llä (Haaga sekä Pitäjänmäki). Joka tapauksessa niin, että vaihtoyhteydet runkolinjoilta toisille olisivat monipuoliset. (Runkolinjoilla tarkoitan tässä nyt lähijunia ja raitiovaunuja.)

Vielä asian vierestä: entä Suomenlinnan raitiotie? Muistan sellaista kaavailtaneen parisenkymmentä vuotta sitten, ja mulla on siitä lehtileikekin (HS) jossain. Vaihtoehtoina oli kai joko Katajanokalta tai Olympiarannasta tunneliin vedetty rata. Nykyisin linjalle riittäisi varmaan matkustajia kesäaikana muttei varmaan paljon muina aikoina. Tietääkö/muistaako kukaan kuinka paljon pilkettä oli silmäkulmissa tuon suunnitelman suhteen?

----------


## 339-DF

Safka, jos löydät lehtileikkeen niin haluaisin mielellään kopion siitä, jos mahdollista?

Minulla on tässä pöydällä vuodelta 1987 oleva selvitys, jossa HKL ja KSV totesivat, että tunneli-investointi tulee edullisemmaksi kuin investoiminen uuteen lauttaan. Ehrensvärdistäkin olisi voitu luopua, kun huoltoliikenne olisi kulkenut tunnelissa. Kannattavuus perustui osittain siihen, että tällä hetkellä kaupunki tukee yksityistä huoltoliikennettä Ehrensvärdin muodossa.

Käsittääkseni virkamiehistö oli ihan rehellisesti tunnelin kannalla, mutta Suomenlinnan hoitokunta pelkäsi sitä, eikä sitä sen takia sitten toteutettu.

Reittiä oli tarkoitus liikennöidä yhdellä vaunulla (minimaalinen investointi). Se olisi riittänyt asiointi-, työ-, ja koulumatkaliikenteeseen. Kesällä vaunuja tarvittaisiin paljon enemmän, mutta niitähän olisi vapaana vaikka kuinka paljon. Siis tehostaisi nykykaluston käyttöä.

Reitti ei varmaankaan olisi taloudellisesti kannattava, mutta kun Suomenlinnan liikenne on jotenkin hoidettava joka tapauksessa, niin raitiovaunu olisi edullisin tapa (ja myös nopein).

Hanke on mielestäni erittäin mielenkiintoinen, ja jos saan aikaiseksi ja Raitiosta löytyy tilaa, niin saatan kirjoittaa sinne aiheesta jotain.

----------


## JMerlin

Rata: jos kerran Huopalahden asemalle, niin samalla vielä Pohjois-Haagaankin sikäläisiä bussilinjoja korvaamaan.

Linja: tiedelinja Viikki - Arabia - Kumpula - Sturenkatu - Pasila - Meilahti - Munkkiniemi - Otaniemi. Rataosuus Arabia - Munkkiniemi on jo nyt valmiina yhtä puuttuvaa kääntymistä lukuunottamatta. Oikaisu käytöstä poistuvaa satamaratapenkkaa hyödyntäen Kumpulasta Pasilaan voisi tietysti olla kiva, muttei ehkä aivan välttämätön. Samoin Pasilassa Esterinportin oikaisu.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Rata: jos kerran Huopalahden asemalle, niin samalla vielä Pohjois-Haagaankin sikäläisiä bussilinjoja korvaamaan.


Huomattavan mielenkiintoinen ajatus. Jotta tälle olisi jotain mahdollisuuksia, raitiovaunujen kulkuetuuksia olisi kohennettava roimasti. Nykysujuvuudella ilmeisesti Hpl:n asemalta P-Huopalahden kautta keskustaan kestäisi ratikalla 25 minuuttia (lähijunallahan kaupunkiin mennään Pasilan kautta ajoajalla 8...9 min).

----------


## late-

> Mielestäni Isokaaren - Katajaharjun reitti kannattaisi kyllä ratikkana. Bussin 20 pohja on mielestäni riittävä "esikaupunkiratikalle", semminkin kun reitistä sitten jo suuri pääosa olisi ratikkarataa (Larun silta, Itämerenkatu, Bulevardi).


Pidetään myös mielessä aiemminkin mainitsemasi seikka eli ratoja voidaan toteuttaa myös yksiraiteisina kaksiraiteisin pysäkein, jos vuoroväli ei ole koskaan tiheämpi kuin (noin) 10 min. Tällainen rata mahtuu jo hyvin monesta paikasta ja voidaan myös toteuttaa autoliikenteestä erillisenä ahtaampaankin tilaan.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Katsoin nyt kartasta tarkemmin Lauttasaaren linjastoa. Sekä 20:n että 65A:n 66A:n kovaaminen onnistuisi tällaisella reitistöllä. Matkat viivoittimella mitattuja:
Päärata Lauttasaareen: Itämerenkatu - Porkkalankatu - Lauttasaaren silta - Lauttasaarentie - Gyldenintie (n. 2 km)Haara Vattuniemeen: Haahkakuja (puiston läpi) - Särkiniementie - Wawulininkatu - Heikkilänaukio - Melkonkatu - päättölenkki (n, 1,5 km)Haara Isokaari-Katajaharju: Tallbergin puistotie - Isokaari - Katajaharjuntie (n. 2,5 km)Yhteensä rataa tarvittaisiin siis 6 km.

Miltei koko rata voidaan rakentaa nykyiselle kadulle, joten muutoskustannukset lienevät kohtuulliset. 
Laajennuksen hinta:
4 Me / km - 24 Me. 6% vuodessa = 1,44 Me/v5 Me / km - 30 Me. 6% vuodessa = 1,8 Me/vEli: laajennukset ovat suoraan kannattavia jos korvaavien ratikkalinjojen lipputulojen ja liikennöintimenojen erotus on 1,44 - 1,8 Me parempi kuin bussilinjojen 20, 65A ja 66A Lauttasaaren päässä.

Sitten voidaan toki laskea päälle muita vaikutuksia, jos tämä ei täyty.

Käytännössähän linjat hoituisivat 6:n ja 8:n jatkeena, jos Jätkäsaarta ei oteta huomioon.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

En sano nyt mitään uusien ratojen linjauksista, mutta jos oletetaan, että linjoja vedettäisiin tässä säikeessä esitetyillä tavoilla, niin pari asiaa tulee mieleen.

Ensinnäkin kannattaa todellakin muistaa yksiraiteisten reittien mahdollisuus. Viimeiset osuudet, siis ne, jotka vain menevät johonkin lähiöön tai esikaupunkiin ja ovat vain toisesta päästään kiinni muussa verkossa, kannattaisi ilman muuta toteuttaa yksiraiteisina. Kymmenen minuutin vuorovälin luulisi kyllä riittävän minkä tahansa asuinalueen tarpeisiin. Esikaupungeissa radat on helppo vetää muusta liikenteestä erilleen ja rataa ei todennäköisesti tule tarvitsemaan kuin yksi tai kaksi linjaa, toisin kuin kantakaupungissa. Tällä tavalla olisi mahdollista rakentaa verkosto laajemmaksi taloudellisesti kannattavalla tavalla.

Toisekseen radat Mäkelänkatu/Hämeenkatu-Kaisaniemenkatu-asema-Mannerheimintie tulisi uudelleenrakentaa niin, että
ratageometria mahdollistaisi Jokerille hankittavan kaluston liikennöinnin, mielellään jos rahat riittävät kääntösäteen muutosten epäjatkuvuudet poistuisivat;pysäkeille sopisi useamman junayksikön yhdistelmät;pysäkkien, suojateiden sekä radan ja kadun tasoristeyksien määrää pienenisi;liikennevaloetuudet mahdollistaisivat täsmällisen aikataulun mukaisen liikenteen jaosalla osuuksista, varsinkin pohjoisessa, mahdollistuisi selvästi nykyistä suurempi ajonopeus.Tällöin olisi mahdollista toteuttaa tehokas ja nopea yhteys esimerkiksi juuri Viikistä ja Haagasta Keskustaan. Uusia esikaupunkilinjoja voisi ajaa   samalla kalustolla kuin jokeria. Lauttasaari ja Laajasalo ovat sen verran lähellä keskustaa, että liikennöinti niihin nykyisellä kalustolla ja nopeudella on järkevää, joten näitä suuntia varten ei välttämättä tarvita uusia pikaraitiotieratoja. Nykyiset linjat voisivat yhäkin käyttää parannettuja osuuksia; osuudella voisi olla sanotaan vaikka kahden minuutin minimivuoroväli ja tavallinen vuoro satuttaa tulonsa pikaosuudelle sopivaan tyhjään väliin, tarvittaessa odottaen edellisellä pysäkillä. Linjoille 4, 6 ja 10 voisi tulevaisuudessa myös hankkia tai uudistaa kalustoa, joka voisi kulkea pikaradan maksiminopeutta. Tätä kalustoa voisi myös käyttää, jos halutaan heilurilinjoja Lauttasaaresta tai Laajasalosta pohjoiseen.

Vielä lopuksi Laajasalon raitiotieyhteydestä: olisiko täysin typerä ajatus rakentaa raitiotietunneli Katajanokalta meren ali. Tätä voisi markkinoida sillä, että sen voisi myöhemmin muuttaa metrotunneliksi.

----------


## JE

Olen viime aikoina lukenut paljon Saksan M- ja N-vaunuista, Helsingin Nr:ien serkuista. Sen verran monipuolisesti vaunuja on käytetty, että on melkeinpä häpeä ettei Helsingissä uskota raitiovaunujemme mahdollisuuksiin kuin pienellä, lähinnä ydinkeskustaan rajoittuvalla verkolla. Nykyisen metron laajentaminen on perusteltua niin kauan, kuin jo tehtyjä investointeja (varikko etc.) voidaan hyödyntää. Mutta raja tulee pian vastaan. Virhettä ei saa tekemättömäksi, mutta sitä ei silti kannata toistaa. Toisen metrolinjan sijaan Helsingissä olisi ainakin kuusi toimivaa suuntaa pikaraitiotielle:
keskustasta MunkkivuoreenHaagaanKäpylään (ykkösen elvytys ja laajennus)ViikkiinJokerikehälinja Jokerin eteläpuolella mutta linjan 7 pohjoispuolella, esim. juuri Hakamäentien ympäristössä.+Espoon metron vaihtoehtona tai täydennyksenä toteuttamiskelpoiset linjat

Edellytyksenä on ensi sijassa liikenteen nopeuttaminen. Kuljettajarahastus loppuu varmaan joka tapauksessa. Ehkä ihan hyväkin, jos automaatit toimivat kunnolla. Monissa viesteissä mainitut liikennevaloetuisuudet olisivat myös paikallaan varmasti useimpien mielestä (mutta ei kaupungin). Talouden sallimissa rajoissa nykyisellekin verkolle kannattaisi laittaa siirtymäkaarteita tärähdyksiä heikentämään. Nykyisestä ruuhka-aikojen kolmen-neljän minuutin vuorovälistä voisi tinkiä viiteen tai kuuteen minuuttiin vuoron kapasiteettia lisäämällä. Rationaalinen tapa olisi ratkaista tämä multippeliajolla kahden vaunun junina. Kaupungin nykyiset kaavailut matalalattiakeskiosista Nr-vaunuihin ratkaisee ongelmaa osin, mutta samalla heikentää vaunujen kiihtyvyysominaisuuksia. Multippeliajo tuskin olisi kaupungin mieleen, koska raitiovaunu muodostaisi silloin liikaa suhtautumisvaikeuksia yksityisautoilijoille, joiden tarpeita ajatellen tämän kaupungin liikennejärjestelyt suunnitellaan.

Näiden toimien uskoisin suurelta osin jo toimivan siinä määrin, että Helsinkiin saataisiin nykyistä kattavampi, taloudellisempi ja kuitenkin toimintakykyinen liikenneverkko, sillä edellytyksellä, että raitiolinjojen uudelleenjärjestely pikaraitioteitä rakenneltaessa toteutettaisiin harkiten.

Jos kaikista raitioliikenteen sujuvoittamiseksi tehdyistä toimenpiteistä huolimatta liikenne muodostuisi häiriöalttiiksi ja palvelutasoltaan tehottomiksi, sitten (mutta vasta sitten) voisi käyttöön ottaa järeämmät keinot. Raitiotien erottaminen muusta liikenteestä ei missään tapauksessa saa olla itsetarkoitus, se on ratkaisu joka omaksutaan vain tilanteessa jossa vaihtoehdot puuttuvat. Tarvittaessa kyseeseen voisi tulla esimerkiksi raitiotietunneli Töölöstä keskustaan (sellainen oli myös Kanjo-projektin eräässä vaihtoehdossa). Ei ole ollenkaan sanottu, että sellaiselle ratkaisulle koskaan ilmenisi tarvetta, varsinkaan jos raitioliikenne niemeltä esikaupunkeihin saisi uusia reittejä, ja monille ratikkaan tunnepitoisesti suhtautuville tunneli olisi väistämättä eräänlainen pyhäinhäväistys. Mutta ongelmineen kaikkineen sen kanssa ainakin kuljettaisiin askel kohti realismia Töölön-Kumpulan automaattimetrosta, jonka mahdollisuuksiin kaupunki tuntuu kovasti uskovan.

----------


## 23Ají Anárjiri

Sanonpa sanasen minäkin aiheesta. Eli kannatan lämpimästi Lauttasaaren ratikkalinkoja, ne voisivat olla omiakin linjoja, esim. käyttäen kutosen reittiä keskustassa ja päätyä vaikka jotenkin Vilhonkadun lenkkiin, joka toki pitäisi muuttaa toisinkinpäin ajettavaksi.
Munkkivuoreen oma pikarata, eli nelosen reittiä keskustasta ja sitten omalle haaralleen, tämä linja voisi jopa ohittaa joitakin Manskun pikkupysäkkejä.
Haagaan myös oma yhteytensä, jättäen Pikku-Huopalahden väliin ja sitten rata voisi koukata Kauppalantielle ja niin suoraan kuin mahdollista asemalle.
Kannelmäkeen asti voisi tosiaan kenties rakentaa pikaradan, Nurmijärventien laitaa pitkin vain, tältä radaltahan voisi olla pistorata Pohjois-Haagaan ja sen asemalle samoin. Näin luotaisiin niitä hyviä vaihtoyhteyksiä.
Pikalinjojen vetäminen suoraan keskustaan olisi toki palvelua parhaimmillaan, mutta miten niitten vaunut mahtuvat enää muutenkin täysille radoille? Oulunkylän ja Viikin pikaradan voisi varmaan päättää vaikka Sörkkään, siitä vaihto metroon.
Nykyinen kalustomme, Vaurioita kenties lukuunottamatta, riittäisi varmasti tehoiltaan ja kapasiteetiltaan pikaratikoiksikin.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Pikalinjojen vetäminen suoraan keskustaan olisi toki palvelua parhaimmillaan, mutta miten niitten vaunut mahtuvat enää muutenkin täysille radoille? Oulunkylän ja Viikin pikaradan voisi varmaan päättää vaikka Sörkkään, siitä vaihto metroon.


Tämän ei pitäisi olla ongelma, jos pikarata toteutetaan oikein. Asian ydin on täsmällinen aikataulukehys, joka on yhdenmukainen reitin risteysten liikennevalojen kiertoon. Kaikki junat pysähtyvät kaikilla pysäkeillä ja pääsevät ylittämään risteykset aina vihreillä. Potentiaalisten junapaikat ovat tasan jonkin ajan, vaikka puolentoista minuutin päässä toisistaan, aika on sama, kun risteysten liikennevalokierto. Riittävä myöhästymisvara on ehdottomasti oltava. Kun junat pitävät vaaditun välin toisiinsa, sumppuuntumista ei tapahdu, vaikka linjoja kulkisi radalla montakin. Asiaa vielä auttaa, että kaukaa tulevien linjojen vuorotiheyden ei tarvitse olla kovinkaan suuri, jopa 20 minuuttiakin on varmaan vielä siedettävä, kapasiteetti tulee junan pituudella.

Myönnettäköön, että muutama hankala paikka ilman muuta on. Sörnäisten kurvissa jokin osa liikenteestä täytynee viedä maan alle, esimerkiksi etelästä pohjoiseen kulkeva autoliikenne. Tai sitten tarvitaan lyhyehkö raitiotietunneli. Tässä kohtaa järjestelyt voitaneen toteuttaa osana koko alueen autoliikenteen järjestelyä, yhteys itäväylältä Hakamäentielle on kuitenkin luonteva osa Pasilan orsi -liikennejärjestelmää, mihin mitä ilmeisemmin on mahdollista saada hyvinkin paljon valtion rahaa. Toinen kohta on kääntyminen Kaivokadulta Mannerheimintielle ja toisin päin. Selkein ratkaisu olisi siirtää tässä kohtaa raitiotie Mannerheimintien keskeltä sen itäreunalle, jolloin tämä liikennnesumppu purkaantuisi, kun autoliikenne ja raitiovaunuliikenne eivät risteäisi (poislukien asemalta tuleva autoliikenne). Yleensäkin Mannerheimintieltä itään on liikennettä vain Esplanadin, Kaivokadun ja Helsinginkadun kohdilla Oopperasta etelään. Toinen radikaalimpi ratkaisu olisi siirtää tässäkin autoliikennettä maan alle.

P. S. ja tietysti Mikonkadun tai Keskuskadun raitiotieyhteys auttaisi asiaa.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Edellisiin visioihin muutama kommentti:
Pitkille lähiölinjoille tarvitaan nykyistä suurempi kalusto. Nykyinen kalusto on liian pientä keskustalinjoillekin. Nr - vaunujen osalta kapasiteettia voisi ratkaista moninajolla ja lisänivelillä.Autoliikenteen ongelmien helpoin ratkaisukeino on autoliikenteen poistaminen  :Wink:  Vanha havainto kävelykaduista alkaen Washington Squaren muutoksesta on se, että jos autokatu poistetaan, sillä ollut autoliikenne "haihtuu ilmaan" eli ei siirry toisille kaduille. Toki tämä ei ole patenttiratkaisu silloin kun ko. yhteys on esimerkiksi ainoa reitti huoltoliikenteelle. Mutta esimerkiksi Kurvi ei kyllä mielestäni ole edes mitenkään paha paikka, kyllä siitä mahtuu nykyistä enemmän ratikoita ilman tunneleita.Pikaraitiotietä ei kannata koskaan linjata moottoritietyyppisen väylän, esimerkiksi Nurmijärventien varteen. Sinne ei tule matkustajia kun lähellä ei ole käyttäjäpohjaa.Töölön kapasiteetin lisäämiseksi olemassaolevat keinot ovat Topeliuksenkadun ja Fredrikinkadun - Kampin raitiotiet.Kuten Ville Turunen kuvasikin, pitää etuuksien aikaansaamiseksi synkronoida aikataulua ja muutenkin parantaa toimivuutta.Esikaupunkilinjojen yleinen vuoroväli on tasan 10 minuuttia eri puolilla saksankielistä eurooppaa. Esim. 2 minuutin synkalla samalle radalle mahtuu viisi esikaupunkilinjaa kuten Düsseldorfissa tehdään.

----------


## JE

> Alunperin kirjoittanut Mikko Laaksonen
> 
> Eiköhän 70T:n pohjoispään suunta olisi aika tavalla potentiaalisimpia pikaraitiotien rakentamissuuntia Helsingissä?
> 
> 
> Ei ole. Sinne kulkee jo rautatie!


Selvä periaate. Eli eiköhän laiteta seiskalta kiskot rullalle Pasilasta, ja unohdeta yhdeksikkökin saman tien. Johan sinne Pasilaan junalla pääsee.

No, vakavasti ottaen, on erittäin vaarallinen ajatuskuvio, että joukkoliikennemuodot olisivat jollakin tapaa toisensa poissulkevia vaihtoehtoja. Rautateiden paikallisliikenteen (oli se virallisesti lähijuna tai metro, sama asia), raitiovaunun ja linja-auton kunkin tarjoama palvelu on hyvin eri tyyppistä, vaikka samastakin seudusta on kyse. Kun yhden joukkoliikennemuodon läsnäoloa on käytetty perusteena toista vastaan, lopputuloksena on pelkästään yksityisautoilijan ehdoilla toimiva kaupunki, eikä loppujen lopuksi mikään joukkoliikenteen muoto toimi. Pikaraitiolinjat Hämeentien, Mäkelänkadun, Mannerheimintien ja Paciuksenkadun kautta pohjoiseen parantaisivat olennaisesti kaupungin liikenteen toimivuutta kokonaisuutena - kaupungin pohjoisosat tulisivat entistä paremmin joukkoliikenteen piiriin. Samalla yksityisautosta luopuminen näilläkin alueilla helpottuisi, ja myös muut joukkoliikennemuodot hyötyisivät.

MODEDIT/kuukanko: Viesti erotettu Helsinginkadun poikittaisliikennettä käsittelevästä ketjusta

----------


## Antero Alku

> No, vakavasti ottaen, on erittäin vaarallinen ajatuskuvio, että joukkoliikennemuodot olisivat jollakin tapaa toisensa poissulkevia vaihtoehtoja. Rautateiden paikallisliikenteen (oli se virallisesti lähijuna tai metro, sama asia), raitiovaunun ja linja-auton kunkin tarjoama palvelu on hyvin eri tyyppistä, vaikka samastakin seudusta on kyse.


Juuri näin. Kullakin liikennemuodolla on sopivin käyttökohteensa, jonka voi periaatteessa rinnastaa väestötiheyteen.




> Kun yhden joukkoliikennemuodon läsnäoloa on käytetty perusteena toista vastaan, lopputuloksena on pelkästään yksityisautoilijan ehdoilla toimiva kaupunki, eikä loppujen lopuksi mikään joukkoliikenteen muoto toimi.


Aivan.




> Pikaraitiolinjat Hämeentien, Mäkelänkadun, Mannerheimintien ja Paciuksenkadun kautta pohjoiseen parantaisivat olennaisesti kaupungin liikenteen toimivuutta kokonaisuutena - kaupungin pohjoisosat tulisivat entistä paremmin joukkoliikenteen piiriin. Samalla yksityisautosta luopuminen näilläkin alueilla helpottuisi, ja myös muut joukkoliikennemuodot hyötyisivät.


Ja on masentavaa, miten vähällä vaivalla ja kustannuksilla nämä voitaisiin toteuttaa.

Merkittävin investointi olisi vain Mäkelänkadun suunnalla, jossa rataa tulisi jatkaa periaatteessa samoin kuin Mannerheimintien ratakin jatkettiin uudelle asuma-alueelle Pikku-Huopalahteen. Miten typerää olisikaan, jos 10:n päätepysäkki olisi entisellä paikallaan. Pikku-Huopalahdessa olisi oma bussilinja, joka ajaisi Mannerheimintietä keskustaan. Ja sitten ihmeteltäisiin, miksi 10:ssä on vähän matkustajia ja puhuttaisiin linjan lakkauttamisesta. Juuri tällainen on ykkösen tilanne nyt.

Munkkivuoren haara Munkkiniemen radalle ja 18:n korvaaminen on toki myös tarkoituksenmukainen ja kannattava. Ja siitähän sitten jatkot Jokerille...

Antero

----------


## JE

Kymppihän oli lakkautusuhan alla pitkälle 1980-luvulle, ennen kuin Pikku-Huopalahden rata saatiin lobattua. Vuoden 1981 tienoilla ehdotettiin kulkuajan supistamista ruuhka-aikaan (vrt. ykkönen), ja muutamaa vuotta myöhemmin tarkoitus oli pätkäistä linja Kuusitielle (jälleen, vrt. ajatus katkaista ykkönen Vallilaan). Ykkösen ongelmana on, ettei Helsingissä raitiotietä "saa ulottaa" jo rakennetuille alueille, ja Käpylän ympäristö on jo rakennettu.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Kymppihän oli lakkautusuhan alla pitkälle 1980-luvulle, ennen kuin Pikku-Huopalahden rata saatiin lobattua. Vuoden 1981 tienoilla ehdotettiin kulkuajan supistamista ruuhka-aikaan (vrt. ykkönen), ja muutamaa vuotta myöhemmin tarkoitus oli pätkäistä linja Kuusitielle (jälleen, vrt. ajatus katkaista ykkönen Vallilaan).


1970-luvulla oli esillä linjan jatkaminen Etelä-Haagaan Huopalahden asemalle. Hankkeen saama nuiva vastaanotto johti omalta osaltaan yllä esitettyihin synkkiin visioihin. Onneksi kaikki kääntyi toisin ja kymppi on nykyään vahvimpia linjoja.




> ettei Helsingissä raitiotietä "saa ulottaa" jo rakennetuille alueille...


Aika kärjistetysti sanottu. Kyllähän mm. ysi Pasilan konepaja-aluetta lukuun ottamatta aiotaan vetää aika lailla valmiseen kaupunkirakenteeseen. Konepaja-alueen luonne on siis muuttumassa kovasti, onhan sekin tavallaan jo "valmista" kaupunkia.

----------


## JE

> Alunperin kirjoittanut JE
> 
>  ettei Helsingissä raitiotietä "saa ulottaa" jo rakennetuille alueille...
> 
> 
> Aika kärjistetysti sanottu. Kyllähän mm. ysi Pasilan konepaja-aluetta lukuun ottamatta aiotaan vetää aika lailla valmiseen kaupunkirakenteeseen. Konepaja-alueen luonne on siis muuttumassa kovasti, onhan sekin tavallaan jo "valmista" kaupunkia.


Niin, yhdeksikkö toivon mukaan kumoaa vanhan "opin". Jos yhdeksikkö tulee... kaupungin rahatilanne ja valtuuston valmius pitkäjänteisyyteen kun taas kerran on mitä on. Ennen kuin kukaan pääsee sanomaan, on toki selvä että kommenttini ei täysin aukoton ollut, onhan uutta rataa niinkin myöhään kuin vuonna 1984 rakennettu valmiiseen kaupunkiin (eli Fredalle). Ajattelutapa on silti mikä on.

----------


## 339-DF

> Ennen kuin kukaan pääsee sanomaan, on toki selvä että kommenttini ei täysin aukoton ollut, onhan uutta rataa niinkin myöhään kuin vuonna 1984 rakennettu valmiiseen kaupunkiin (eli Fredalle). Ajattelutapa on silti mikä on.


Fredan rata kuitenkin rakennettiin vain, koska oli "pakko", kun Isosta Roobertinkadusta tehtiin parkkipaikka. Ei kun siis kävelykatu se kai onkin nimeltään.   :Wink:  

Fredan rata (Arkadiankadulle asti) on ollut suunnitelmissa mukana ainakin 70-luvun lopulta lähtien. Sen esteenä oli käsittääkseni samalla kadulla kulkenut johdinautoliikenne. Nythän Fredalle saadaan taas pätkä rataa, kun Kampin radasta toivottavasti saadaan myönteinen päätös. Rataa varten lienee esitetty rahaa seuraavan vuoden budjettiin.

Puuttuva osuus on siis enää välillä Bulevardi-UKK:n katu.

----------


## 339-DF

> Ykkösen ongelmana on, ettei Helsingissä raitiotietä "saa ulottaa" jo rakennetuille alueille, ja Käpylän ympäristö on jo rakennettu.


Olen itsekin ihmetellyt tuota. Kyllähän sekä HKL että KSV suunnittelevat jatkuvasti sekä linjojen 1 että 10 pidentämistä. Ykköstä on suunniteltu ainakin Oulunkylän asemalle (1990), Koskelaan (1995), Veräjämäkeen (ysin epätodellisena vaihtoehtona nyt 2000-luvulla) ja viimeksi YTV:n poikittaislinjastoselvityksessä Käpylän asemalle.

Itse epäilisin, että näiden linjojen pidentämättä jättäminen johtuu enemmänkin siitä, että tällaiselle pidennykselle ei ole olemassa minkäänlaista ennalta määrättyä aikataulua. Kun Pikku Huopalahteen tai Arabianrantaan rakennetaan uusi asuinalue ja rata, niin asuinalueen aikataulu määrää radan aikataulun. Kun sitten rata pitäisi rakentaa vanhalle asuinalueelle, niin tällaista aikataulupakkoa ei ole, ja suunnitelmat lykkääntyvät lykkääntymistään.

Suuren investoinnin pelon sijaan saavutettaisiin suorastaan säätöjä, kun olemassa olevia linjoja pidentämällä voitaisiin karsia bussiliikennettä reilusti. Nelosen haara Munkkivuoreen, kympin jatko Huopalahden asemalle ja miksei Thalianaukiolle asti, kutosen haaroitus Kustaa Vaasan tietä Koskelaan ja ykkösen jatko Oulunkylään tai Veräjämäkeen vähentäisi useita raskaita bussilinjoja ja vaatisi melko kohtuullisia ratainvestointeja.

----------


## JE

> Itse epäilisin, että näiden linjojen pidentämättä jättäminen johtuu enemmänkin siitä, että tällaiselle pidennykselle ei ole olemassa minkäänlaista ennalta määrättyä aikataulua.


Tuo selitys lienee tosiaan melko kaikenkattava. Oli aikataulu sitten rakennusprojektin tai muuttuvien liikennejärjestelyjen aikaansaannosta, yhtä kaikki, sen olemassaolo estää hankkeen venymiset. "Itse asiassa voidaan tulkita että paras tapa edetä on perustaa komitea, joka tekee selvityksen, joka..." -tyyppisille, muutoin niin herkästi esiin tuleville näkemyksille ei silloin yksinkertaisesti ole tilaa. Täytyy toivoa, että aikataulutuslogiikka toimii myös Kampissa, eli rata sinne ehditään rakentaa samassa paketissa muiden liikennejärjestelyjen kanssa.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> Kun Pikku Huopalahteen tai Arabianrantaan rakennetaan uusi asuinalue ja rata, niin asuinalueen aikataulu määrää radan aikataulun. Kun sitten rata pitäisi rakentaa vanhalle asuinalueelle, niin tällaista aikataulupakkoa ei ole, ja suunnitelmat lykkääntyvät lykkääntymistään.


Tässä on kysymys myös yksinkertaisesta bisneslogiikasta. Kaupunkisuunnitteluvirasto tietää, että jos esimerkiksi Pikku Huopalahteen tai Arabianrantaan ei olisi rakennettu raitiotietä, asunnot eivät olisi menneet kunnolla kaupaksi. Siksi raitiotie oli pakko saada samassa tahdissa asuntorakentamisen kanssa.

Muualla ei ole samaa peukaloruuvia. Lisäksi hankkeista ei tuoda esille niiden todellista vaikutusta eli sitä, että joukkoliikenteen liikennöintikulut laskevat jopa investointia vastaavasti ja asuntoalueiden arvo nousee.

Tässä asiassa peli on muuttunut kovemmaksi sitä mukaa, kun vaatimukset raitiotien laajentamisesta ovat saaneet lisää painoarvoa.
Tänä syksynähän, vastoin useita aikaisempia perusteellisia KANJO-n yhteydessä tehtyjä selvityksiä, HKL suunnittelutoimisto väittää hyvin heppoisin perusteluin, että raitiovaunuliikenteen laajentamiseksi välttämättömiä etuuksien parantamisia ei voida tehdä tai esimerkiksi Munkkivuoren raitiotie ei tuota säästöä. (Joukkoliikennelautakunnan tavoiteohjelma ja joukkoliikenteen kustannusselvitys)

----------


## 339-DF

Se, ettei Munkkivuoren rata olisi säästöä tuottava investointi, on vuosisadan vitsi. Huonoksi vitsiksi sen tekee vain se, että kertoja on HKL:n suunnitteluyksikkö.

Jos nykyinen linja 18 muuttuisi raitiolinjaksi niin, että yhdellä bussilla korvattaisiin yksi raitiovaunu ja linja ajaisi täsmälleen entistä reittiä entisillä liikennöintiajoilla ja entisillä matkustajamäärillä, niin eihän se kannattaisi. Mutta tällaista en olisi uskonut kenenkään tosissaan esittävänkään.

Ajatellaanpa sen sijaan seuraavaa: Linja 4 haaroitetaan Munkkivuoreen reitillä Laajalahdentie - Professorintie - Ulvilantie itään - Raumantie - puiston halki - Ulvilantie - Taiteentekijäntie. Koko Munkkivuori ja Talinranta ovat ratikan piirissä, tosin kävelymatka hieman pitenee varsinkin Ulvilantien kaakoisosista. Tämä korvautuu matka-ajan lyhenemisellä. Nykyisinhän 18 ajaa keskustaan pahimmillaan yli 45 minuuttia.

Laajalahden aukiolta reitti keskustaan on yhtenevä nelosen kanssa. Katajanokalla Munkkiniemen haara jatkaa Terminaaliin ja Vuoren haara Merisotilaantorille. Vain jälkimmäisellä on yöliikennettä. Pieni säästö syntyy linjan 13 lakkauttamisesta.

Töölössä linjat 14(B) ja 205 korvaavat linjaa 18. Toivottavasti siellä pärjätään ilman lisäkapasiteettia, jos ei niin linjaa 14B voidaan vahvistaa.

Kampista Kaisaniemeen ratikkayhteys ei ole kovin perusteltu, sillä samalla reitillä ja samalla pysäkkitiheydellä kulkee metro.

Kruununhaasta yhteys keskustaan hoituu linjoilla 7 ja 16, joten siellä ei tarvita erityisiä korvausjärjestelyitä poistuvalle linjalle 18.

Vuoroväli uudella kaksihaaraisella nelosella olisi yhteisellä osalla Kanjon mukaisesti 4-5 min ja haaroilla 8-10 min. Uusia vaunuja ei tarvittaisi läheskään yhtä paljon kuin jos koko 18 muutettaisiin ratikaksi. Uutta rataa ei myöskään kovin monta kilometriä tarvittaisi. Investointi olisi siis melko kohtuullinen.

Matka-aika Munkkivuoresta keskustaan lyhenisi, mikä houkuttelisi linjalle uusia matkustajia.

Linjalla käytettäisiin nykyisten varioiden pituisia ja levyisiä (24,4 m * 2,3 m) osamatalia vaunuja, joiden matkustajakapasiteetti lienee suurempi kuin nykyisissä Varioissa.

Jos Munkkivuoren ratikka toteutettaisiin näillä kriteereillä, niin jo on kumma, jos eivät kustannukset laske! Vai olenko täysin hakoteillä?

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> Jos Munkkivuoren ratikka toteutettaisiin näillä kriteereillä, niin jo on kumma, jos eivät kustannukset laske! Vai olenko täysin hakoteillä?


Et todellakaan ole hakoteillä, juuri näin se on KANJO:ssa suunniteltu ja laskettu. Ideana on se, että 4 haaroitetaan molemmissa päissään, jolloin linjan liikennöintikustannukset nousevat enintään marginaalisesti nykyisestä.

HKL-suunnittelutoimiston raportti (raportissa liikennöintikustannuksista) lähtee siitä, että bussilinjan 18 suoritteet korvataan yksi yhteen ratikan suoritteilla, ja lisäksi oletetaan, että lipputuloja tai matkustajamäärän kasvua ei tarvitse ottaa huomioon.

Huh huh.

----------


## 339-DF

Niinpä. Tuon raportin laskelma on kaikessa yksinkertaisuudessaan järkyttävä. Toivokaamme, että se jää omaan arvoonsa.

----------


## kuukanko

Totuus Munkkivuoren radan tarvitsemista linjastojärjestelyistä löytyisi varmaan jostakin tässä ketjussa mainittujen ehdotusten ja HKL:n tekemän selvityksen välistä.

Pelkät KANJOssa esitetyt nelosen jatkamiset Munkkivuoren keskelle eivät riittäisi kokonaan korvaamaan Munkkivuorta kiertävää bussilinjaa, mutta täällä ehdotettu Munkkivuoren ostarin kautta Muusantorille menevä ratikkalinja riittäisi.

Krunikan jättäminen pelkän 7:n ja 16:n varaan poistaisi yhteyden Rautatientorille. 18:n tämän pään voisi ehkä korvata siirtämällä 68:n kulkemaan Hakaniemen sijasta Kruununhaan kautta. Jos 68:n palvelua Hakaniemestä ei voida poistaa, voisi jonkun Hakaniemeen päättyvän linjan jatkaa Krunikan kautta Rautatientorille. Pidemmällä aikavälillä voisi suunnitella ratikkalinjaa, joka hoitaisin myös koko Kruununhaan.

18:aa ei kuitenkaan olisi näissä suunnitelmissa vielä korvattu Huopalahdentien ja Rautatientorin välillä. Jo ihan kapasiteettisyistä korvaavaa liikennettä tarvitaan vähintäänkin ruuhka-aikaan. Jos lähdetään siitä, että Rautatientorilta yhteydet saavat olla vaihdollisia, voisi tilanteen hoitaa vahvistamalla 14:ää.

Loppujen lopuksi siis 18:n 8 auton liikenne saataisiin korvattua n. parilla ratikalla ja muutamalla bussilla. Munkkivuoren palvelutaso paranisi, joten siellä voisi odottaa myös matkustajamäärän kasvua.

----------


## JT

> Krunikan jättäminen pelkän 7:n ja 16:n varaan poistaisi yhteyden Rautatientorille. 18:n tämän pään voisi ehkä korvata siirtämällä 68:n kulkemaan Hakaniemen sijasta Kruununhaan kautta. Jos 68:n palvelua Hakaniemestä ei voida poistaa, voisi jonkun Hakaniemeen päättyvän linjan jatkaa Krunikan kautta Rautatientorille. Pidemmällä aikavälillä voisi suunnitella ratikkalinjaa, joka hoitaisin myös koko Kruununhaan.





> Laajalahden aukiolta reitti keskustaan on yhtenevä nelosen kanssa. Katajanokalla Munkkiniemen haara jatkaa Terminaaliin ja Vuoren haara Merisotilaantorille. Vain jälkimmäisellä on yöliikennettä. Pieni säästö syntyy linjan 13 lakkauttamisesta.


Itse asiassa Katajanokan terminaaliin liikennettä tarvitaan vain VGLI:n laivojen lähtö- ja tuloaikoina n. klo 11.00 - 11.45, 16.00 - 16.45 ja 19.30 - 20.15 sekä terminaalilta klo 9.30 - 10.00, 11.15 - 11.45 ja 19.45 - 20.15, joten ainakaan kokopäiväistä liikennettä sinne ei tarvita. 

Toinen vaihtoehto minne tämän toisen pään voisi haaroittaa keskustasta olisi tämä Kruununhaka. Siinäkin on kaksi vaihtoehtoa, että mitä reittiä. Toinen olisi kääntyä Kaivokadulle josta linjan 18 reittiä ja toinen Aleksanterinkatua, josta seiskojen reittiä Snellmaninkadulle ja Liisankadulle. Molemmissa vaihtoehdoissa pitäisi rakentaa muutama sata metriä lisää raiteita. 

Rautatientorilta kulkevassa suunnitelmassa plussana olisi tietysti yhteys R:torilta Kruununhakaan, mutta samalla miinuksena, että Aleksanterinkadulle jää vähäinen vuoroväli. Tämä suunnitelma olisi kalliimpi kuin 339-DF:n ehdotus, koska linjan 13 pitäisi vielä liikennöidä, mutta minusta Kruununhaasta pitää kuitenkin saada oma linja Keskustaan.

----------


## Piirka

> Rautatientorilta kulkevassa suunnitelmassa plussana olisi tietysti yhteys R:torilta Kruununhakaan, mutta samalla miinuksena, että Aleksanterinkadulle jää vähäinen vuoroväli. Tämä suunnitelma olisi kalliimpi kuin 339-DF:n ehdotus, koska linjan 13 pitäisi vielä liikennöidä, mutta minusta Kruununhaasta pitää kuitenkin saada oma linja Keskustaan.


Entäpäs jos Munkkivuoreen ja Kruununhakaan rakennetaan raiteet ja linjoja järjesteltäisiin uudellen:

 4 Munkkiniemi - Rautatientori - Linjat
 5 Munkkivuori - Rautatientori - Kruununhaka (Liisanpuistikko)
 5N Munkkivuori - Katajanokka (Merisot.tori)
 9 Kirra - Pasila - Ilmala
10 P.Huopalahti - Katajanokka (Merisot.tori)
10T Kuusitie - Katajanokka (terminaali)

Jos linjoja 4/5 ajettaisiin mahdollisesti lähivuosina rakennettavilla kaksoisnivelillä olisi riittävä vuoroväli kummallakin linjalla 8 min, päivisin 10 min ja iltaisin 12-15 min. Linjaa 5N ei tarvittaisi, mikäli kymppiä ajettaisiin myös yöliikenteessä. Jos 5N:ää ei olisi, hoidettaisiin yöliikenne vitosella. 10T ajaisib laivojen lähtöaikoina sekä mahdollisesti aamuruuhkassa tasaamaan päälinjan mahdollista kapasiteettivajetta.
Bussilinjat 13 ja 18 voitaisiin lakkauttaa. Bonuslinjana voisi ylläolevien joukkoon puristaa:

11 Munkkivuori-Nordenskiöldinkatu-Pasilan asema-Fleminginkatu-Sörnäinen(M)

Linja korvaisi poikittaisilinjojen 58/58B länsiosan. Utta raidetta tarvittaisiin ainakinReijolankadulle. Linjaa voitaisiin myöhemmässä vaiheessa jatkaa esim. Kalasataman suuntaan.

Piirka

----------


## JE

Linjasuunnittelu on tietysti aina uskomaton palapeli. Piirkan ideat tarjoavat kattavan ratkaisun hyvin moneen ongelmaan. Eniten jäin tuosta suunnitelmasta kaipaamaan ratkaisua, jolla Käpylän ja Rautatientorin välille saisi vaihdottoman ratikkayhteyden. Ja vielä... 10T tarvitaan Pikku-Huopalahteen asti. Enimmät matkustajat kympillä tulevat Kuusitien pohjoispuoliselta osuudelta, joten Kuusitielle päättyvä linja loistaisi tyhjyyttään siinä missä HKL:n lempilapsikin, eli Töölön metro.

----------


## 339-DF

Olen edelleen sitä mieltä, että Kruununhakaan ei kannata viedä nykyistä enempää raitioliikennettä. 7 ja 16 vievät Aleksin ja Espan suuntaan. Rautatientorille pääsee kävelemällä Lasipalatsilta. Miksi Kruununhaasta tarvittaisiin yhteys nimenomaan Rautatientorille?

En myöskään pidä kovin perusteltuna sitä, että 4 ja 5 molemmat johdettaisiin Rautatientorin kautta. Lasipalatsilta vasemmalle kääntyvä tiheä (4 min.) liikenne ruuhkauttaa Kaivokadun risteystä liiaksi.

Mitäs, jos 4 ja 5 jäisivät Katajanokalle, mutta 10 vietäisiin Linjoille 8 min. välein (ei sinne tiheämpää liikennettä tarvita) ja 10B Erottajalle (joko Kuusitieltä tai Pikku Huopalahdesta; aamuruuhkan alusta iltaruuhkan loppuun ma-pe).

Ykkösen vieminen Sturenkatua ja Toista linjaa pitkin Rautatientorillie ja edelleen esim. Kamppiin ratkaisisi saman ongelman.

----------


## 339-DF

> 11 Munkkivuori-Nordenskiöldinkatu-Pasilan asema-Fleminginkatu-Sörnäinen(M)
> 
> Linja korvaisi poikittaisilinjojen 58/58B länsiosan. Utta raidetta tarvittaisiin ainakinReijolankadulle. Linjaa voitaisiin myöhemmässä vaiheessa jatkaa esim. Kalasataman suuntaan.


Tämä uusi linja, jota alunnperin ehdotettiin reitille Kalasatama-Teollisuuskatu-Pasila-Meilahti (KSV) ja sittemmin reitille Arabia-Vallilan siirtolapuutarhan rautatie-Pasila(-Meilahti) (HKL), näyttäisi nyt KSV:n mukaan toteutuvan reitillä keskusta-Hakaniemenranta-Merihaka-Sörnäisten rantatie-Kalasatama/Hermannin rantatie-Vallilan siirtolapuutarhan rautatie-Pasila(-Meilahti). Tässä on siis yhdistetty tuo linjan 58(B) korvaava poikittaisyhteys sekä Kalasataman yhteys keskustaan. Tämä tuntuisi sikäli fiksulta, että jos Kalasatamaan vietäisiin 6 tai 7, niin matka-aika Arabiaan/Pasilaan pitenisi kohtuuttomaksi. Kalasatama saisi mainiot ratikkayhteydet, vaikka linjoja olisikin vain yksi eikä kaksi. (Tiedot YTV:n poikittaislinjastoselvityksestä)

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Enimmät matkustajat kympillä tulevat Kuusitien pohjoispuoliselta osuudelta, joten Kuusitielle päättyvä linja loistaisi tyhjyyttään siinä missä HKL:n lempilapsikin, eli Töölön metro.


On totta, että kaupunkiin mentäessä enää Tilkan kohdalla ei niin vain löydykään istumapaikkaa useissa tilanteissa. Mutta kyllä tulijoita riittää runsaasti Töölö - Meilahti (tai pikemmin Taka-Töölö) -alueellakin. Jopa Töölön hallista ulosajaviin vuoroihin pukkaa nousijoita, missä tilanteessa sentään ajetaan lyhyt pätkä Kuusitie - Keskusta -osuuteen verrattuna. Viimeksi mainittu näkökohta toki kuriositeettina.

----------


## Piirka

> Olen edelleen sitä mieltä, että Kruununhakaan ei kannata viedä nykyistä enempää raitioliikennettä. 7 ja 16 vievät Aleksin ja Espan suuntaan. Rautatientorille pääsee kävelemällä Lasipalatsilta. Miksi Kruununhaasta tarvittaisiin yhteys nimenomaan Rautatientorille?
> 
> En myöskään pidä kovin perusteltuna sitä, että 4 ja 5 molemmat johdettaisiin Rautatientorin kautta. Lasipalatsilta vasemmalle kääntyvä tiheä (4 min.) liikenne ruuhkauttaa Kaivokadun risteystä liiaksi.
> 
> Mitäs, jos 4 ja 5 jäisivät Katajanokalle, mutta 10 vietäisiin Linjoille 8 min. välein (ei sinne tiheämpää liikennettä tarvita) ja 10B Erottajalle (joko Kuusitieltä tai Pikku Huopalahdesta; aamuruuhkan alusta iltaruuhkan loppuun ma-pe).
> 
> Ykkösen vieminen Sturenkatua ja Toista linjaa pitkin Rautatientorillie ja edelleen esim. Kamppiin ratkaisisi saman ongelman.


HKL on raitiovaunuvastaisuudessaan todennut, että raitiokiskojen rakentaminen Linjoilta Kulttuuritalolle Sturenkadulla ei onnistu (jostain kummasta syystä). 

Ehdotin 4/5:n vetämistä Linjoilla/Krunikaan siksi, että kun vanhan nelosen ja bussi 18:n kuormituskyky sulautettaisiin ehdottamilleni linjoille, niin Skattalla saattaisi syntyä ylikapasitettia. Myönnän toki, että olen todella harvoin poikennut Skattalla ruuhka-aikaan, joten en tiedä nykynelosen kuormitustasoa, etenkään kun kakkonen huhtikuussa poistui ratikoiden paratiisiin. Pohdiskelin hieman lisää linjastouudistuksia (kaipaa kyllä vieläkin hiomista) ja tässähän tämä:

1 Eira (Telakkakatu) - Viiskulma - Erottaja - Rautatientori - Kallio - Käpylä 
1A lakkautettu
3B/T ennallaan, paitsi että ajetaan Manskua pitkin Lasipalatsi - Ooppera
4 Munkkiniemi - Töölöntori - Kamppi - Rautatientori - Linjat
5 Munkkivuori - Töölöntori - Kamppi - Rautatientori - Kruununhaka (Liisanpuistikko)
5N Munkkivuori - Katajanokka (Merisot.tori)
6 Hietalahti - Arabianranta
7A/7B Pasila - Sörnäinen - Meri-Haka - Kruununhaka - Senaatintori - Töölö - Pasila
8 Salmisaari - Vallila
9 Kirra - Pasila - Ilmala
10 P.Huopalahti - Katajanokka (Merisot.tori)
10T P.Huopalahti/Kuusitie - Katajanokka (terminaali)

Kuutosella ja kasilla optio jatkoreiteistä Jätkäsaareen. Seiskalla uutta raidetta rakennettaisiin Haapaniemenkadulta Meri-Haan kautta Hakaniemen sillan kupeseen (omalle uudelle sillalle) ja edelleen Liisanpustikolle ja sieltä sitten Snellmaninkadulle. Arvelen, että kiskojen siirto Snellmaninkadulta Mariankadulle kaatuu Mariankadun jyrkän mäkisyyden myötä. Meri-Haan/Kruununhaan uudet kiskot toisivat varareitin Pitkänsillan reitille. Pitkänsillan osuus on nähdäkseni pahempi pullonkaula kuin Mannerheimintien kiskojen tukkoisuus (?). Sörkasta pääsee Hakaniemeen kutosella ja metrolla. Mäkelänkadulta (Vallilantien tienoota lukuunottamatta) pääsee Hakikseen ykkösellä..

Nelonen ja vitonen kulkisi tämän uuden ehdotuksen myötä Kaivokadulta ylös Simonkadulle ja edelleen Fredalle, Runebergin- ja Topeliuksenkadulle.
Poistuuko tämän myötä liikaa kapasiteettia Manskulta?

Piirka

----------


## 339-DF

Jos nelonen haaroitettaisiin Munkkivuoreen, niin ei Katajanokan liikenne lisääntyisi kuin marginaalisesti. Siellähän ajetaan jo nyt 4-5 min välein, näin myös jatkossa. Sinänsä on ihan sama, kulkeeko sinne 4 vai 10, jos molemmilla on vuoroväli tuo 4-5 min.

Jos nelonen alkaa seikkailla ympäri Töölöä ja Kamppia, niin    :Evil or Very Mad:  Tuon kyllä sanon ihan siksi, että asun itse täällä Munkassa... Vakavammin ottaen, mielestäni Kampin kierto aiheuttaa linjalle kuin linjalle kohtuuttoman suuren pidennyksen matka-aikaan. Linjoilla 4 ja 10 pidennys ei ole mielestäni perusteltavissa. Seiskalla pidennys on myös kohtuuton, jos edes Länsi-Pasilan lenkistä ei voida luopua. Haitta on pienin kolmosella, sillä Kalliosta pääsee keskustaan Hakaniemen kautta ja Töölön kautta kulkeva linja kulkee joka tapauksessa Kampin läpi, joten töölöläiset kärsivät pidemmästä matka-ajasta linjasta riippumatta.

Paras ratkaisu olisi mielestäni viedä Kamppiin joku uusi linja tai pari. Esim. 1 Töölöntori - Kamppi - Käpylä tai 9 Töölöntori - Kamppi - Pasila tai sitten se uusi Töölöntori - Merihaka - Kalasatama - Pasila - Meilahti. Siitähän tulee jo melkein rengas Topeliuksenkatua lukuunottamatta! Viemällä ysi Kamppiin voitaisiin myös 10 jättää Kirurgille.

Ykkösen vieminen keskustan kautta Eiraan olisi myös fiksua. Ruuhka-aikaan siis sinne ja muina aikoina Erottajalle jos rahasta on pulaa. Ja samalla ehdottomasti bussi 51 katkaistaisiin Käpylään.

----------


## JE

> Jos nelonen alkaa seikkailla ympäri Töölöä ja Kamppia, niin


Kaikkea Munkkiniemen suunnan liikennettä ei ikinä saa siirtää Töölöön. Eikä vain matka-ajan vuoksi, vaan myös jotta vaihtoyhteys kymppiin Pikku-Huopalahden suuntaan toimisi. Koukkaus Mannerheimintien kautta Töölöön olisi joka tapauksessa liian kömpelö, joten jos Munkkaan tahdotaan jonkinlainen apulinja Töölön kautta, niin sitten raiteet Haartmaninkadulle tai Linnankoskenkadulle.




> Paras ratkaisu olisi mielestäni viedä Kamppiin joku uusi linja tai pari. Esim. 1 Töölöntori - Kamppi - Käpylä tai 9 Töölöntori - Kamppi - Pasila tai sitten se uusi Töölöntori - Merihaka - Kalasatama - Pasila - Meilahti. Siitähän tulee jo melkein rengas Topeliuksenkatua lukuunottamatta! Viemällä ysi Kamppiin voitaisiin myös 10 jättää Kirurgille.


Olisi tosiaan hiukan vastuutonta uskoa, että Kampin ratikkatarve ratkeaisi kolmosen tai sen Töölöön tulevan korvaajan (vaikkapa juuri seiskan) myötä. Suunnitelmien palapelissä kolmio Kauppatori-Hakaniemi-Rautatientori on oikeastaan se ongelma: Kauppatorin ja Hakaniemen välillä tahdottaisiin pitää joku vaihdoton yhteys, vaikka sellaisesta ei saa kannattavaa millään. Toisaalta etenkin Kaisaniemi on ahdas, sinne ei mahdu ääretöntä määrää ratikkalinjoja. Nämä tekijät ovat aina tulppaamassa vaikkapa ykkösen parannussuunnitelmia. Sinänsä linjat kannattaisi kyllä alueella organisoida järkevämmin, esimerkiksi Töölöntorin ykkönen ratkaisisi monta akuuttia ongelmaa. Ja jos ratikkaliikenne vähänkin nopeutuisi, Kaisaniemi-ongelmakin helpottuisi.




> HKL on raitiovaunuvastaisuudessaan todennut, että raitiokiskojen rakentaminen Linjoilta Kulttuuritalolle Sturenkadulla ei onnistu (jostain kummasta syystä).


Kummia syitä: maaston mäkisyys ja tutkitun tunnelivaihtoehdon kalleus suhteessa oletettuihin matkustajavirtoihin. Sitä en tiedä, onko nimenomaan Sturenkatuun ja Helsinginkadun ylittävään siltaan perustuvassa vaihtoehdossa jokin ongelma.

Edit: korjattu kirjoitusvireitä

----------


## Antero Alku

> Toisaalta etenkin Kaisaniemi on ahdas, sinne ei mahdu ääretöntä määrää ratikkalinjoja. Nämä tekijät ovat aina tulppaamassa vaikkapa ykkösen parannussuunnitelmia. Sinänsä linjat kannattaisi kyllä alueella organisoida järkevämmin, esimerkiksi Töölöntorin ykkönen ratkaisisi monta akuuttia ongelmaa. Ja jos ratikkaliikenne vähänkin nopeutuisi, Kaisaniemi-ongelmakin helpottuisi.


Maailmalla tähän käytetään yksinkertaista ratkaisua: Kun radan kapasiteetti alkaa täyttyä, pidennetään vaunuja, jotta vuoromäärä pysyy aisoissa. Näin meilläkin hoidettiin asiat ennen, kun käytettiin perävaunuja. Sitten joku keksi standardoida raitiovaunun eli tuhota yhden raitioliikenteen joustavuuselementin.




> Kummia syitä: maaston mäkisyys ja tutkitun tunnelivaihtoehdon kalleus suhteessa oletettuihin matkustajavirtoihin. Sitä en tiedä, onko nimenomaan Sturenkatuun ja Helsinginkadun ylittävään siltaan perustuvassa vaihtoehdossa jokin ongelma.


Ne ratkaisut, jotka halutaan tehdä, myös tehdään. Radan jatkaminen Linjoilta on asennekysymys, ei tekninen ongelma.

Antero

----------


## JE

> Maailmalla tähän käytetään yksinkertaista ratkaisua: Kun radan kapasiteetti alkaa täyttyä, pidennetään vaunuja, jotta vuoromäärä pysyy aisoissa. Näin meilläkin hoidettiin asiat ennen, kun käytettiin perävaunuja.


Aika näyttää, tuleeko nivelvaunujen pidennysprojektista mitään. Mutta ylipäätään on toki selvä että nykyistä pidemmät vaunut ylipäätään vastaisivat paremmin kaupungin tarpeita kuin nykykokoiset.

----------


## KMT

Olisikohan reitti Munkkivuori-Kamppi-Kauppatori-Kruununhaka(pohjoisrantaa pitkin)-Linjat.

Itseä ainakin harmittaa kun tuonne Pohjoisrannalle on hankala päästä julkisilla

----------


## aki

suunnitelma jossa linjat 6 ja 8 jatkettaisiin jätkäsaaren uudelle asuinalueelle ei välttämättä tule toimimaan sillä kummatkin linjat ovat jo nyt raskaasti kuormitettuja juuri hietalahdessa ja ruoholahdessa. mieluummin perustaisin jätkäsaareen aivan oman raitiolinjan joka kulkisi länsiterminaalista uuden asuinalueen läpi vanhaa satamaradan kuilua pitkin johonkin elielinaukion lähelle, näin syntyisi nopea yhteys jätkäsaaresta keskustaan. yhteyden ruoholahden metroasemalle voisi hoitaa nykyisellä linjalla 15 ruoholahti(M)-jätkäsaari.

----------


## Antero Alku

> suunnitelma jossa linjat 6 ja 8 jatkettaisiin jätkäsaaren uudelle asuinalueelle ei välttämättä tule toimimaan sillä kummatkin linjat ovat jo nyt raskaasti kuormitettuja juuri hietalahdessa ja ruoholahdessa. mieluummin perustaisin jätkäsaareen aivan oman raitiolinjan joka kulkisi länsiterminaalista uuden asuinalueen läpi vanhaa satamaradan kuilua pitkin johonkin elielinaukion lähelle, näin syntyisi nopea yhteys jätkäsaaresta keskustaan. yhteyden ruoholahden metroasemalle voisi hoitaa nykyisellä linjalla 15 ruoholahti(M)-jätkäsaari.


Kannatetaan!

Antero

----------


## JMerlin

> mieluummin perustaisin jätkäsaareen aivan oman raitiolinjan joka kulkisi länsiterminaalista uuden asuinalueen läpi vanhaa satamaradan kuilua pitkin johonkin elielinaukion lähelle


En nyt millään muista, mistä olen aivan hiljattain saanut sellaisen käsityksen, että juurikin jotain tämän tapaista olisi suunnitteilla kaupungin elimissä. En vaan ymmärrä, miten se sopii yhteen Keskustatunnelin suunnitelman kanssa.

----------


## 339-DF

Linja 6 ei riitä tyydyttmään Jätkän liikennetarvetta.

Kasi on tietysti ihan kiva ja joillekin tärkeäkin yhteys metroon, Töölöön ja Kallioon. Ensisijainen liikennesuunta on kuitenkin keskustaan, ja kutosen ongelma on kierto Bulevardin kautta. Kutosen liikenne ei myöskään ole riittävän tiheää eikä sitä kannata juurikaan tihentää vain Jätkäsaaren takia, sillä koko pitkä pohjoispää toimii sitten vajaalla kapasiteetilla ja aiheuttaa kustannuksia (huolimatta Arabianrannan uusista asukkaista).

Jätkäsaaren liikennettä varten on mietitty aivan uutta ratkaisua, jossa rata kulkisi Kampin ja Malminrinteen kautta Itämerenkadulle ja/tai Mechelininkatua suoraan Jätkään. Tällä suoremmalla reitillä matka-aika ydinkeskustaan pienenisi. Tällä reitillä kulkisi linja 10, mutta suunnitelmat ovat vasta hyvin alustavia. Kevään aikana saanemme tietää, etenevätkö ne nykyiseltä ideatasolta.

----------


## Antero Alku

> En vaan ymmärrä, miten se sopii yhteen Keskustatunnelin suunnitelman kanssa.


Keskustatunnelin kanssa ei mikään sovikaan yhteen. Eivät valtuuston hyväksymät liikenteen kehittämisen periaatteet eikä kaupungin talous.

Valistunut arvaukseni on, että tunneliasiaa vatvotaan vielä pitkään, ja lähitulevaisuudessa. Huolimatta siitä, että innoikkaimmat tunnelin kannattajat haaveilevat rakentamisen alkavan kohta, kun louhintakapasiteetti vain vapautuu Vuosaaresta.

Tunnelista tehtiin KS-lautakunnassa typerä päätös juuri vain sen vuoksi, että jotain piti päättää siitä, vaaditaanko Töölönlahden asemakaavassa rakennuksilta kellaritilojen poistamista, jotta jää tilaa tunnelille. Tästä on vielä pitkä matka tunnelin rakentamiseen, ja sitä ennen ehtii tapahtua paljon. Ei ole ensi kerta, kun tunnelihulluttelu kaatuu rahaan, 300 Me on aika paljon, ja tähän on turha haaveilla edes Heinäluoman almuja.

Antero

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Helsingissä raitioliikenteen rakentamisen kulta-aika oli samantapainen eli tarkemmin: vuosina 1900-1928. Vuonna 1926 valmistui viimeinen runkoratojen pidennys Hermannista Toukolaan ja vihonviimeiseksi jäi vuonna 1928 valmistunut lyhyt yhden kilometrin mittainen syöttörata Eläintarhasta Pasilaan.
> Sitten ei tapahtunutkaan pitkiin aikoihin muuta kuin infran purkua ja liikenteen supistusta, korvaava liikenne tuli busseille. Ensimmäinen uusille suunnille johtanut ratatyö oli Ruskeasuon linjan pidennys Pikku-Huopalahteen.





> Mä väittäisin kuitenkin, että "uusi suunta" alkoi rataverkon osalta vuonna 1976, kun Pasilan radan ensimmäinen vaihe eli Itä-Pasila toteutui. Ei sillä toki ollut suurta liikenteellistä merkitystä, eikä Katajanokan pidennys vuonna 1980 ollut mullistava sekään, mutta nämä olivat kuitenkin selkeitä signaaleja siitä, että raitioteiden lakkautusuhka oli poistunut ja uutta uskallettiin sekä suunnitella että toteuttaa. Länsi-Pasila (1985) ja Pikku Huopalahti olivat sitten ensimmäisiä liikenteellisesti todella merkittäviä linjapidennyksiä, mutta nuo kaksi ensimmäistä ovat mielestäny symboliarvoltaan tärkeitä.


Olen samaa mieltä periaatteessa molempien kanssa.

Verkoston kattavuus oli periaatteessa muodostunut todellakin jo 1920-luvun loppuun mennessä ja siitä alkaen elettiin puolisen vuosisataa pysähtyneisyyden - osaksi jopa taantumuksen - aikaa verkon kattavuuden suhteen. Raitioteiden kannalta huolestuttavaa kehitystä korosti etenkin se, että kaupungin kasvaessa voimakkaasti sekä pinta-alan että asukasmäärän puolesta 1940-luvulla ja etenkin sen jälkeen raitioverkko ei enää kasvanutkaan. Kasvu meni busseille, sittemmin henkilöautoille, lähijunille ja saipa metrokin itäsuunnalla oman osansa liikennekakusta.

Raitiotiet olivat uhanalaisia varsinkin 1960-luvulla. Pahin uhka väistyi, kun ensimmäinen nivelraitiovaunusarja NrI päätettiin hankkia kahdella tilaussopimuksella 1970 - 71. Vuosina 1976 - 85 toteutettu Pasilat yhdistävä raitiotie oli ensimmäinen näkyvä laajennus pitkiin aikoihin. Sitäkin ymmärtääkseni oli jossain muodossa suunniteltu varsin kauan. Vuonna 1980 valmistunut Katajanokan raitiotien pidennys ei ollut liikenteellisesti kovin merkittävä, mutta symbolisesti kylläkin.

Minä olen katsonut tilannetta sillä tavoin, että Pikku-Huopalahden raitiotie nosti Helsingin raitiotiet uuden voittokulun tielle. Jopa tulevaisuuden pelkäksi arki/ruuhkalinjaksi tuomittu linja 10 johdettiinkin uuteen isoon kaupunginosaan yhdessä alueen rakentamisen kanssa. Erittäin taitavasti toteutettu laajennus kantoi kaiken sen hedelmän, mitä tuollaiselta hankkeelta voi odottaa. Raitioliikenteen nopeuttamishankkeen edetessä Pikku-Huopalahtea voidaan alkaa pitää joukkoliikenteen mallikaupunginosana meikäläisissä olosuhteissa.

Arabianrannan laajennuksessa on käytetty samoja onnistuneita ideoita, mutta paljon pienemmässä mittakaavassa. Kuutosen jatko Arabianrantaan vuonna 2004 merkitsi vain 1,5 pysäkinvälin pidennystä.

Mielestäni Helsinki kaipaisi lisää Pikku-Huopalahtia. Jätkäsaaresta varmasti tulee jotain sellaista ja ehkä Kalasatama / Sompasaarestakin. Olen myös erittäin toiveikas Laajasalon suhteen. Mikäli se päästäisiin toteuttamaan kolmihaaraisena järeänä ratikkayhteytenä, merkitsisi se käytännössä Helsingin raitioliikennehistorian suurinta yksittäistä laajentumisvaihetta.

----------


## Jusa

Olisiko myös syytä miettiä pysähtyneisyyden ajan unohduksia.
Esimerkiksi kaupunginosani Munkinseudun sanomissa oli pitkähkö kirjoitus Munkkivuoren asukkaiden liikennehuolista, selvästi pidetään bussilinjaa 18 liian hitaana ja vaikeateittisenä. Selvästi asukkaat kaipaavat raitiolinjan haaraa Paciuksenkadulta Munkkivuoren ytimeen. Aikoinaan metroa kaavailtiin Munkkivuoren ostariin ja tilatkin rakennettiin valmiiksi. Elikkä raideliikenne oli tuloillaan, mutta sen ajan mukaisesti se unohdettiin.
Mitä tuo tullessaan Laajasalon linjan toinen päätepiste, eipä sitä pidä keskustaan jättää vaan jatkaa pidemmälle.
Melko pienellä raidelisäyksellä kuitenkin saataisiin linja 5 rakennettua Munkkivuoren asukkaiden liikennöintitarpeisiin.

----------


## 339-DF

Mitenkä saatoinkaan unohtaa Munkkivuoren tuosta 50/60-lukujen listastani? Ehkä se on liian lähellä... Ja se jos mikä on tyyppiesimerkki alueesta, joka olisi ilman muuta saanut raitiotien, jos metroa ei olisi puuhattu alueen rakentamisen aikoihin. Siellä se metroaseman lippuhalli nyt seisoo, ja monet munkkivuorelaiset kävelevät päivittäin nelosen pysäkille.

Jos kannattavuutta ja hyötykustannusta ajatellaan, niin Munkkivuoren ratikka toteutettuna Kanjossa esitettynä haaroituksena (Laajalahden aukiolta) pidennettynä Taliin asti olisi ollut esim. raitiolinjaan 9 verrattuna aivan varmasti kannattavampi investointi. Edullista rataa esikaupunkien valmiille kaduille ja liikenne haaroitettuna nelosen kanssa, jolloin vaunutarve on minimaalinen. Riippuen Huopalahdentien liikennetarpeesta tämä olisi ehkä edellyttänyt osan 14B:n vuoroista jatkamisen pidemmälle pohjoiseen.

Saas nähdä, tuleeko Munkkivuoresta vielä joskus jotain. Pyöriihän se suunnitelmissa vieläkin. Mutta asukkaiden olisi hyväksyttävä Raumantien päästä puiston läpi Ulvilantielle ja Taliin kulkeva (1-raiteinen?) nurmirataosuus, muuten Tali jää mottiin ja vaatii bussiliitynnän, joka ei kyllä ole hyvää palvelua. Kokeiltiinhan siellä sitäkin.

----------


## hna

Hei!

Aluksi. Olen pahoillani, että en nyt malta lukea kaikkia tämän ketjun viestejä enkä vastaavien muiden. Niistä saattaisi löytyä vastauksia kaikkiin pohdintoihini.

Minä olen vuosi tolkulla miettinyt Helsingin raitovaunu- ja metroliikennettä. Sitäkin mitä sillä ajetaan takaa. Vain kulkuyhteyttä aina keskustaan vaiko myös keskustan tyystin ohittavaa liikennöintiä ristiin rastiin, läpi kaupungin. Harva asuu ytimessä, aika harva on ytimessä töissä ja aika harvan kaikki asiat ovat ytimessä. Ja voisi sitten syntyä elämää muuallekin kuin ihan ytimeen.

Miten hauskaa ja näppärää oli kesät Lontoossa kulkea metrolla, kun linjoja vaihtamalla säästyi aina menemästä esim. aivan keskustaan. Siellä samalla kun ajosta nautti, otti päähän että kotona odotti yksilinjainen metro ja raitiovaunut, jotka kulkevat peräkanaa pitkin Mannerheimin- tai Hämeentietä.

Itse tahtoisin juuri saaristolaistuneena laajasalolaisena tänne jonkun pelin. Olisihan se melkoisen nopeaa toimintaa, tulla vaikkapa raiteita pitkin keskustasta ilman Kulosaaren kiertoa vetten yli tai ali. Voisi olla vaikkapa Katajanokan liikkeille ja ravintoloille, Viikkarille ja asukkaillekin ihan mukava lisä. Tai kruunuhakalaisille. Kenelle vain, mille vain kaupunginosalle. Voisi sinne Suokkiinkin talvella tulla lähteneeksi, jos sinne pääsi vielä sporalla. Kun niihin vetten päällisiin vehkeisiin enää eminaa uskaltautua...

Niin ja miten mukavaa olikaan löytää tällainen forumi. Ihan noin informaatisenakin lähteenä.

----------


## kemkim

> Niin ja miten mukavaa olikaan löytää tällainen forumi. Ihan noin informaatisenakin lähteenä.


Hienoa. Tervetuloa foorumeille, täällä on sana vapaa kaikelle joukkoliikenneaiheiselle, kommenttia peliin vain jos joku aihe tuntuu kiinnostavalta  :Smile:

----------


## MrArakawa

Tässä hiljattain luin Helsingin Sanomista jutun, jossa Kumpulan ja Toukolan asukasyhdistykset (tms.) virittelivät ajatusta raitiolinja ykkösen jatkamisesta Koskelaan Lahdentien tuntumaan. Pointtina on saada vilkkaan Kustaa-Vaasan tien autoliikennettä vähennettyä rakentamalla suuri liityntäparkkialue Lahdentien ja Koskelantien liittymän tuntumaan. Keskustaan suuntaavat autoilijat voisivat jättää auton parkkiin ja välttää pahimmat ruuhkat joukkoliikennettä käyttämällä. 

En nyt enää muista artikkelin sisältöä tarkasti, mutta ykköselle on parempiakin jatkolinjauksia (joita tässä ketjussa on esiteltykin). Olisiko autoilijasta houkuttelevaa hypätä Koskelassa ratikkaan, joka kiertää reilun mutkan kautta Mäkelänkatua pitkin, kun keskustan suuntaan pääsisi suoraankin pitkälti valmista rataa pitkin Kustaa-Vaasantiellä? Liityntälinjalla pitäisi olla myös tiheät vuorovälit, jotteivat matkustajat turhautuisi parkkipaikalla odottamiseen. Parkkeerajia tuskin kuitenkaan riittäisi tarpeeksi, jotta liityntäliikennettä kannattaisi ajaa tiheästi kuin korkeintaan pahimpaan ruuhka-aikaan. Tämänlaiselle linjalle tuskin siis riittäisi edellytyksiä, vai?

----------


## vristo

> Tässä hiljattain luin Helsingin Sanomista jutun, jossa Kumpulan ja Toukolan asukasyhdistykset (tms.) virittelivät ajatusta raitiolinja ykkösen jatkamisesta Koskelaan Lahdentien tuntumaan. Pointtina on saada vilkkaan Kustaa-Vaasan tien autoliikennettä vähennettyä rakentamalla suuri liityntäparkkialue Lahdentien ja Koskelantien liittymän tuntumaan. Keskustaan suuntaavat autoilijat voisivat jättää auton parkkiin ja välttää pahimmat ruuhkat joukkoliikennettä käyttämällä. 
> 
> En nyt enää muista artikkelin sisältöä tarkasti, mutta ykköselle on parempiakin jatkolinjauksia (joita tässä ketjussa on esiteltykin). Olisiko autoilijasta houkuttelevaa hypätä Koskelassa ratikkaan, joka kiertää reilun mutkan kautta Mäkelänkatua pitkin, kun keskustan suuntaan pääsisi suoraankin pitkälti valmista rataa pitkin Kustaa-Vaasantiellä? Liityntälinjalla pitäisi olla myös tiheät vuorovälit, jotteivat matkustajat turhautuisi parkkipaikalla odottamiseen. Parkkeerajia tuskin kuitenkaan riittäisi tarpeeksi, jotta liityntäliikennettä kannattaisi ajaa tiheästi kuin korkeintaan pahimpaan ruuhka-aikaan. Tämänlaiselle linjalle tuskin siis riittäisi edellytyksiä, vai?


Joo, todella: ykkönen on aivan vajaakäytössä nykyään ja soisinkin nimenomaan sille Mäkelankadun runkolinjan aseman. Mutta juuri niinkuin totesit, pitäisi ykkösen olla myös nopea ja omassa visiossani linjaankin sen menemään suoraan nykyisten bussilinjojen reittiä Rautatientorilta Mäkelankatua Käpylan asemalle (mahdollisesti jopa Oulunkylään, joka toisi sen Jokerilinjan yhteyteen). Eteläinen päätepiste voisi olla Kolmikulmassa, joka vapautuu kympiltä, jos ysiä puolestaan jatkettaisiin Jätkäsaareen joskus tulevaisuudessa. 

Sen sijaan Kumpula-Toukola suunnalla voisi palvella toinen raitiolinja (vaikkapa h2), joka voisi liittyä Arabian rataan (h6 ja h8) ja tulla sitten keskustaan korvaten nykyisen bussilinjan h55. Visiossani tämä linja h2 sekä linja h6 ovat Hämeentien runkolinjoja ja jälkimmainen on jatkettu aina Viikkiin saakka. Linja h8 on puolestaan poikittainen runkoyhteys (kuten nytkin). Niitä tietysti liikennöidään asianmukaisilla tilavilla ja pitkillä raitiovaunuilla sekä täysin etuuksin varustettuna. Ja linjojen h6 ja h8 toinen päätepistehän on luonnollisesti Jätkäsaaressa. Lisäksi sinne tulee joko em. h9 tai sitten Laajasalon jokin linja. Visioni linja h2 voisi puolestaan jatkaa Kampista linjan h55 nykyisille päätepysäkeille Marian sairaalaan seka Hietaniemeen.

----------


## Hape

Itse 70-luvulla Munkkivuoressa asuneene muistan hyvin projektin raitiotien jatkamisesta Munkkivuoreen. 
Kaupunginosayhdistyksen lehdessä  kerrottiin että rata olisi kääntynyt Laajalahdenaukiolta oikealle, sitten Professorintien mäki ylös ja Ulvilantien poikki, sitten puiston läpi yhteiskoulun (nyk. Suomalais-ranskalainen koulu) viereiselle pysäköintialueelle. Muistan projektin herättäneen paljon keskustelua, puolesta ja vastaan.
Munkkiniemen nykyiselle päättärille olisi mennyt linja 4S Kaupatorilta.

----------


## JMerlin

Tämän päivän Helsingin uutiset kertoo, että "Tiedelinja 506 tarvitsee katulämmityksen". Kuulemma asukkaiden vastustus estää joukkoliikennekadun rakentamisen, ja siksi joudutaan käyttämään olemassaolevia katuja ja mäkisiä reittejä.

Ensinnäkin ihmetyttää, että muutama asukas voi estää joukkoliikennehankkeen näinkin helposti. Mistään suurista liikennemääristä ei voi olla kyse, bussi silloin tällöin.

Toisekseen tulee mieleen, ja siksi kirjoitan juurikin tähän ketjuun, että mahtaisikohan tuon katulämmityksen hinta tulla kovinkin lähelle ratikkaradan rakentamisen hintaa? Mahtaisikohan sen vastustus Kumpulanlaaksossa olla vähäisempää? Ehkei, jos kerran 9:n ratikkaa eivät asukkaat halunneet Korkeavuorenkadullekaan.

Jo tänä päivänä olisi mahdollista vetää ratikkalinja (ainakin yhtä puuttuvaa käännöstä lukuun ottamatta) Arabiasta Kumpulan kampuksen läheltä ja Sturenkadun kautta Pasilaan, ja siitä edelleen Meilahden kautta Munkkiniemeen. Tämä linjahan kattaisi tiedelinjan reitin jokseenkin Otaniemeä lukuun ottamatta. Jos Kumpulanlaaksoon vielä rakennettaisiin kiskot, se oikaisisi hyvinkin jonkusen minuutin verran.

----------


## aki

> Jo tänä päivänä olisi mahdollista vetää ratikkalinja (ainakin yhtä puuttuvaa käännöstä lukuun ottamatta) Arabiasta Kumpulan kampuksen läheltä ja Sturenkadun kautta Pasilaan, ja siitä edelleen Meilahden kautta Munkkiniemeen. Tämä linjahan kattaisi tiedelinjan reitin jokseenkin Otaniemeä lukuun ottamatta. Jos Kumpulanlaaksoon vielä rakennettaisiin kiskot, se oikaisisi hyvinkin jonkusen minuutin verran.


Niin ja vielä puuttuisi Viikin osuus, eli yhteyttä ei olisi yhdenkään yliopistoalueen välillä. Tulevaisuudessa kun Kalasatamaa aletaan rakentaa ja linjastoa kehitetään edelleen, niin voisi olla seuraavia uusia linjoja:
5: Koskela - Kalasatama - keskusta - Jätkäsaari. Linja kulkisi Koskelasta linjan 55 reittiä Vallilaan, josta se kääntyisi Haukilahdenkatua alas ja jatkaisi Hermannin rantatietä ja Varastokatua Kalasataman M-asemalle, josta jatkettaisiin uuden asuinalueen läpi Sörnäisten rantatielle ja edelleen Hakaniemen kautta Rautatieasemalle, josta käännyttäisiin Postikadulle ja siitä suoraan Töölönlahdenkatua entiselle satamaradalle, josta suoraan Jätkäsaareen (tämä edellyttää muutoksia Elielinaukion bussiterminaaliin)2: Viikki - Kumpula - Pasila - Meilahti - Munkkiniemi. Linja lähtisi biokeskuksen kohdalta nykyistä linjan 68 reittiä Hämeentielle Kustaa Vaasan tien liittymään, josta rakennettaisiin uusi yhteys Pietari Kalmin kadulle ja edelleen Isonniitynkatua Mäkelänkadulle, käännyttäisiin Kumpulantielle, josta Ratamestarinkatua ja Asemapäällikönkatua Pasilansillalle, Pasilankatua suoraan Eläintarhaan ja siitä Nordenskiöldinkatua Reijolankadulle, josta linjan 4 reittiä Munkkiniemeen.

----------


## JMerlin

> Niin ja vielä puuttuisi viikin osuus eli yhteyttä ei olisi yhdenkään yliopistoalueen välillä


No ei nyt ihan noin. Arabiassa on korkeakoulu ja Kumpulassa ja Meilahdessa yliopiston kampukset reitin varrella.

Viikki ja Otaniemi jäisivät harmillisesti puuttumaan, jollei linjoja jatketa.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Ensinnäkin ihmetyttää, että muutama asukas voi estää joukkoliikennehankkeen näinkin helposti. Mistään suurista liikennemääristä ei voi olla kyse, bussi silloin tällöin.


Kyse on kadun rakentamisesta varsin rauhallisen ja viihtyisän puistoalueen läpi. Tilanteessa, jossa vieressä on jo rautatieura eli nykyinen Sompasaaren satamaan johtava rata, joka myös sijaitsee paljon sopivammassa paikassa. Kumpulan joukkoliikennekatu ei myöskään poistaisi kuin vain toisen jyrkän mäen kautta ajamisen, sillä joukkoliikennekatua tulevat bussit jatkavat tietenkin Kumpulan kukkulalta myös edelleen.

Kumpulasta ja liikenteestä on asiaa www.kaupunkiliikenne.netissä.




> Toisekseen tulee mieleen, ja siksi kirjoitan juurikin tähän ketjuun, että mahtaisikohan tuon katulämmityksen hinta tulla kovinkin lähelle ratikkaradan rakentamisen hintaa? Mahtaisikohan sen vastustus Kumpulanlaaksossa olla vähäisempää?


Katulämmitys ei ole kummallinen juttu. Monissa paikoin pidetään jyrkkiä paikkoja sulana yksityisellä rahalla ostamalla lämpö kaupungilta. Keskustassa muoviputkissa juokseva kaukolämmön paluuvesi pitää sulana mm. Aleksanterinkadun ja Espan jalkakäytävän. Paluuveden jäähdyttäminen katulämmityksessä parantaa kaukolämmön kokonaishyötysuhdetta, joten käytetyn nettolämpömäärän tuottaminen ei ole yhtä kallista kuin rakennusten kaukolämmön tuottaminen.

Muistikuvani mukaan päätettiin keväällä 2006, että katulämmitykset toteutetaan ja bussit saadaan siten kulkemaan Kumpulan kautta kunnes satamarata poistuu ja voidaan rakentaa raitiotierata Pasilan ja Hämeentien välille (ja edelleen Hermanninrantaan, kunhan siellä rakentaminen alkaa).

Ysin raiteiston valmistuminen todellakin luo mahdollisuuden järjestää varsin nopea raitiolinja ainakin reitille Pasila-Koskela tai Pasila-Arabianranta ilman mitään katu- ja liikennejärjestelyitä. Radallakin on tilaa. Tämä asia kannattaisi ajaa eteenpäin.

Antero

----------


## vristo

Ylen Aikaisessa oli tänään mielenkiintoinen uutinen, joka sivusi hieman raitioliikenteen laajenemistakin: 
Helsinki suunnittelee Malmille uutta asuinaluetta

"Asemakaavassa on myös varaus mahdolliselle raitiotielle."

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> "Asemakaavassa on myös varaus mahdolliselle raitiotielle."



Minä kun luulin, että näin on ollut jo vuosikaudet, ainakin vuodesta 2002.

----------


## vristo

> Minä kun luulin, että näin on ollut jo vuosikaudet, ainakin vuodesta 2002.


Jaahas... mulla on mennyt tuollainen varaus aikalailla ohi (olenhan ollut kaukana Kiinassa). Millaisen raitiolinjan varaus tuo olisikaan?

----------


## Albert

> Millaisen raitiolinjan varaus tuo olisikaan?


Viira-linjan

----------


## Antero Alku

> Ylen Aikaisessa oli tänään mielenkiintoinen uutinen, joka sivusi hieman raitioliikenteen laajenemistakin: 
> Helsinki suunnittelee Malmille uutta asuinaluetta.


Ormuspellon asemakaava on jo vanha asia. En tiedä, miksi se nyt on putkahtanut esille.

Ormuspeltoon on tulossa muutama kerrostalo mutta enimmäkseen ns. tiivismatalaa, eli tehokkaasti rakennettua pientalokaupunkia. Vähän keskieurooppalaiseen tyyliin. Suhteellisen keskeisellä paikalla on pieni liike- ja palvelukeskus, jonka kohdalle tulee ratikkapysäkki. Radalle on varattu kaavassa paikka alueen eteläreunalle siten, että rata suuntaa rautatien viertä kohti Malmin keskustaa ja toiseen suuntaan kohti lentokenttää.

Malmille johtavalle raitiotielle on tällä hetkellä kaksi suunnitelmaa. Vanhempi tulisi Viikin ohitse ja Malmin läpi, jolloin vaunut tulevat Ormuspeltoon Malmin keskustan suunnasta. Uudempi ajatus on, että Viikkiin vievältä radalta tulee jatko lentokentälle - jos sinne tulee asuntoja - ja edelleen Ormuspeltoon ja Malmin keskustaan. Silloin ratikat tulevat keskustasta Ormuspeltoon ja jatkavat Malmille. Ormuspellon kaavaan kumpikin käy.

Antero

----------


## vristo

Jaa joo, kyllähän mäkin tuosta Viirasta olen toisaankin lukenut miettinytkin mm. h6 jatkoa tuohon suuntaan. Helsingin raitioliikenteen luonteen täytyisi muuttua aikalailla, jotta tuollainen yhteys pystyisi kilpailemaan mm. nopeudessa. Nykyisellään se ei olisi nykyisiä bussiyhteyksiä kummempi, mitä nyt liikenneväline eli ratikka olisi kapasiteetiltaan suurempi. Mutta se nopeus; eli omat, suorat ja maankäytön keskeisiin pisteisiin kulkevat väylät tarvitaan. Sitten uskon Helsingin raitioliikenteen mahdollisuuksiin minäkin. 

Elääkö tuollainen suunnitelma siis vielä jossain? Vai onko kyse samankaltaisista varauksista, joita on tehty eri raidejoukkoliikennevälineillä ympäri Helsinkiä (ja sen ympäristöä) kautta kaupungistumisen ajan historian? Eli tilavaraus siltä varalta, että/jos jotain raidetta joskus mahdollisesti tulisi.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Jaa joo, kyllähän mäkin tuosta Viirasta olen toisaankin lukenut miettinytkin mm. h6 jatkoa tuohon suuntaan. Elääkö tuollainen suunnitelma siis vielä jossain?


Kyllä se eläisi oikein hyvinkin, jos joku ei selittäisi, että sinne päin tehdään metro.

Onhan Viikkiä tehty ja kaupattu ekokaupunkina. Voin kuvitella tavallisen asunnonostajan antaneen arvoa lupauksille raitiotiestä. Sen sijaan minun on helppo kuvitella, että lupaukset metrosta eivät tunnu uskottavilta. Vaikka metroa kuinka kehuttaisiin, kokemus on osoittanut, että ajallisesti ajateltuna metrolupaus on merkityksetön. Asuntoahan ei osteta 40-50 vuoden tähtäimellä.

Antero

----------


## 339-DF

Viira on vähän vaikea juttu. KSV haluaisi sen, siellä on mm selvitetty Viiralle keskeisempää linjausta Viikissä (varaus kulkee nyt alueen laidassa). Mutta HKL-Suy ei halua viiraa, vaan on Lehmuskosken johdolla tyrmännyt hankkeen lehdistössä. Syy on tuo Anteron mainitsema metro.

Merkillepantavaa on se, että KSV:ssä on tutkittu myös puhdasta liityntäratikkaa Malmin asemalta Ormuspeltoon ja lentokentälle. Sitä pidetään kannattavana hankkeena jos lentokentälle tulee iso asuinalue. Tämä olisi sitten täysin erillinen , yksilinjainen ratikkajärjestelmä.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

Tähän hankkeeseen jos mihin kannattaisi soveltaa saksalaista stadtbahn-ajattelua. Viira vain toteutukseen tavallisena pikaraitiotienä ja heti mutta sitten varaudutaan muuttamaan sitä hiljakseltaan metromaiseksi esimerkiksi tunneleja tekemällä. Jos siihen sitten lopulta on edes tarvetta. Tällä tavalla toinen metrolinja tulisi toteuttaa. Ei sen todellakaan tarvitisisi olla yhteensopiva nykyisen metron kanssa. Näin meillä olisi hyvää raideliikennettä Malmilta/Viikistä Laajasaloon alta kymmenen vuoden ja jos kaupungista todella kehittyy Korpisen visioima kahden miljoonan asukkaan metropoli niin sitten 40 vuoden päästä olisi se metrokin suunnilleen sillä linjauksella kuin sitä nyt halutaan.

----------


## sebastin

Meneekö 9 flemarille vai ei?

----------


## vko

> Meneekö 9 flemarille vai ei?


Rakennusviraston sivuilta selviää melko tarkkaan mistä ysin ratikka tulee Kaarlenkadulta Pasilaan kulkemaan.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Meneekö 9 flemarille vai ei?


Menee kylläkin Helsinginkadun ja Aleksis Kiven kadun välisen osuuden osalta. Ysiä edeltävä bussilinja 17 meni (ja tietenkin menee edelleenkin vielä vajaan vuoden verran) Flemaria pitkin paljon pidemmän matkan.

----------


## sebastin

muistelin että flemari olisi toteutettu myöhemmin, mutta päätettiinkö se sittenkin jättää koukkaamaan kaarlenkadun kautta? kätevää olisi ympäröidä koko kortteli kiskoilla.

myöskin kummastuttaa miksei mikonkadulle ole saatu ratikkakiskoja. mannerheimintie - simonkatu - kaivokatu risteys alkaa olla liian kuormittunut.

onkos ysi se linja mitä jatketaan jätkäsaareen?

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Muistelin että Flemari olisi toteutettu myöhemmin, mutta päätettiinkö se sittenkin jättää koukkaamaan Kaarlenkadun kautta?


Kaarlenkadun olemassaolevaa rataa varmaan halutaan hyödyntää jo ihan kustannussyistäkin.




> Myöskin kummastuttaa miksei Mikonkadulle ole saatu ratikkakiskoja. Mannerheimintie - Simonkatu - Kaivokatu -risteys alkaa olla liian kuormittunut.


Mikonkadun uudelle osuudellehan tulee kavennus, jossa kummankin ajosuunnan kiskot sijoitetaan limittäin. Se on liikenteellisesti yksiraiteinen kohta. Siihen voi johtaa vain rajallisen määrän liikennettä eli käytännössä sen linjan, joka vuonna 2008 - 2009 alkaa kulkea myös väliä Kaivokatu - Kamppi - Töölö.




> Onkos ysi se linja, jota jatketaan Jätkäsaareen?


Mahdollisesti myöhemmässä vaiheessa. Kutonen ja kasi kai muuttuvat lännessä sitä ennen. Nuo suunnitelmat ehtivät kyllä päivittyä vielä.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Mikonkadun uudelle osuudellehan tulee kavennus, jossa kummankin ajosuunnan kiskot sijoitetaan limittäin. Se on liikenteellisesti yksiraiteinen kohta. Siihen voi johtaa vain rajallisen määrän liikennettä eli käytännössä sen linjan, joka vuonna 2008 - 2009 alkaa kulkea myös väliä Kaivokatu - Kamppi - Töölö.


Lyhyen yksiraiteisen osuuden kapasiteettirajoitus on lähestulkoon teoreettinen. Tällaisia pullonkauloja on siellä täällä vanhoissa kaupunkirakenteissa, ja niiden läpi kulkee hyvinkin vilkas liikennne. Esim. Prahan pienen kaupungin puolella on yksiraiteinen holvi, jonka kautta ajaa 48 vuoroa tunnissa molempiin suuntiin. Eli yhteen suuntaan vuoroväli on 1,25 minuuttia - lyhyempi kuin Mannerheimintiellä nyt.

Tämä ei tarkoita sitä, että rata voisi olla jatkuvasti yksiraiteinen. Mutta pistemäisestä yksiraiteisuudesta ei ole käytännön haittaa. Vuorovälinhän määrittelee pysäkin kyky hoitaa yksi vuoro sekä vaunujen nopeudesta riippuva vaadittava turvaetäisyys. Ja näiden vuoksi raitioliikenne kykenee yksiraiteisesta kohdasta huolimatta lyhyempään vuoroväliin kuin aina 2-raiteinen metro.

Antero

----------


## sebastin

hmm, kiitokset vastauksista. Mielestäni Mikonkadulle tulisi saada raiteet ja niitä käyttämään yksi tai kaksi linjaa. Kuten sanoin aikaisemmin mansku-simonk-kaivok risteys on melko kuormittunut. Ja tarviiko kaikkien ratikoiden kiertää sieltä, kun Mikonkadulta vähäisellä kiskotyöllä saadaan toinen yhteys.

Sekoitin jätkäsaaren ja hernesaaren. Mikä raitiolinjaa herne/munkki suunnitellaan? Mielestäni 9 saattaisi olla järkevin, silloin se saadaan eirassa rantaan asti. mutta toisaalta 1/1A on myös sinne jatkettavissa.

Olen huolestunut siitä että muita linjoja on jouduttu supistamaan, varsinkin ajatuksella jotta ysille saataisiin kalustoa. uusien matalaratikoiden piti hoitaa ysin liikennöinti.

Milloin toiselle linjalle saadaan liikennöintiä? Toiselta linjalta myöskin castreninkadun tai wallininkadun kautta sturenkadulle, vähäisellä kiskotyöllä, voisi siirtää yhden linjan. tai esim: 2 linja-castrenink-kirstink-hesari-brahe. Vaihtoehtoja on useita. Muistaakseni kaupunginvaltuustossa olisi mainittu tuo toisen linjan liikennöintitarve, muttei sentään kai pontta. 

Jos Hakaniemeen liikennöitäisiin keskustasta erillistä linjaa, esim. vanha 2, niin linjan kääntöpaikkana saattaisi toimia arenatalon ympärillä olevat kiskot/kääntö, ei välttämättä tarvitse körötellä toista linjaa. Vaikka parempaa palvelua se on tietenkin käydä kääntämässä linjoilla.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Lyhyen yksiraiteisen osuuden kapasiteettirajoitus on lähestulkoon teoreettinen.


Varsinkin silloin, kun liikenne on vähemmän häiriöiden vaivaamaa kuin esim. Helsingissä. Se on kyllä totta, että Mikonkadulle suunniteltu lyhyt yksiraiteinen pätkä ei kovin ihmeellisesti rajoita liikennettä.

Aikanaan Salomonkadulle suunniteltiin raitiotietä, jolla oli tarkoitus olla liikenteellisesti yksiraiteinen lyhyehkö osuus. Sitä kohtaan jotkut kaupungin edustajat esittivät kritiikkiä, ehkäpä osaksi asiantuntemattomuuttaan. Salomonkadun raitiotie pelattiin sittemmin pois kartalta aivan muiden tapahtumasarjojen seurauksena. Sitävastoin Porkkalankadun vierellä oli vuosikymmeniä ihan oikeasti yksiraiteinen osuus linjalla 8. Suurimmaksi osaksi se toimi, välillä ei.

Yksiraiteisia (liikenteellisesti) osuuksia on mm. Norrköpingissä (Drottninggatan tietyltä kohtaa) ja Göteborgissa (Gamlestadstorgetin pohjoispuolella lyhyt silta). Göteborgin esimerkissä sillan läpi menee koko Angeredin liikenne eli huomattavan vilkas liikenne verrattuna Helsinkiin suunniteltuun linjaan 9. Muistaakseni kertaakaan en ole nähnyt Gamlestadstorgetilla vaunua odottelemassa vastaantulevaa vaunua. Sitävastoin Norrköpingin vastaavassa kohdassa sellaista näkee päivittäin. Sattumaa?

----------


## late-

> Sitävastoin Porkkalankadun vierellä oli vuosikymmeniä ihan oikeasti yksiraiteinen osuus linjalla 8. Suurimmaksi osaksi se toimi, välillä ei.


Se olikin verrattain pitkä osuus. Samalle linjalle voisi kuitenkin olla syytä lisätä myös nykytilanteessa yksiraiteinen osuus Mechelininkadulle Marian sairaalan ja Porkkalankadun kohdalle. Tällä järjestelyllä linjan saisi pois autojen seasta ja yksiraiteinen osuus tuskin pituutensa puolesta olisi ongelma.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Samalle linjalle voisi kuitenkin olla syytä lisätä myös nykytilanteessa yksiraiteinen osuus Mechelininkadulle Marian sairaalan ja Porkkalankadun kohdalle. Tällä järjestelyllä linjan saisi pois autojen seasta ja yksiraiteinen osuus tuskin pituutensa puolesta olisi ongelma.


Tämä onkin esiintynyt KSV:n suunnitelmissa. Ja toivottavasti myös toteutuu, jos muut fiksut ratkaisut eivät mene läpi.

Antero

----------


## sebastin

Kampin raitiokiskot sopisi yhdistää bulevardin kiskoihin, esimerkiksi fredrikinkatua tai albertinkatua. olen aina kokenut ongelmalliseksi ettei punavuoren ja kampin välillä ole kiskoliikennettä, vaan kaikki ratikat kierrätetään manskun kautta. toisaalta en kyllä heti keksi mikä linja liikennöisi kampin ja punavuoren väliä, ja mistä linja tulisi ja mihin linja jatkuisi etenkin punavuoren puolella.

----------


## Resiina

> Kampin raitiokiskot sopisi yhdistää bulevardin kiskoihin, esimerkiksi fredrikinkatua tai albertinkatua. olen aina kokenut ongelmalliseksi ettei punavuoren ja kampin välillä ole kiskoliikennettä, vaan kaikki ratikat kierrätetään manskun kautta. toisaalta en kyllä heti keksi mikä linja liikennöisi kampin ja punavuoren väliä, ja mistä linja tulisi ja mihin linja jatkuisi etenkin punavuoren puolella.


 Jos luovuttaisiin periaattesta että raitiolinjat on numeroitu 1-10 niin se voisi olla raitiolinja 14  :Smile:  mukaillen nykyistä bussilinjaa 14, osalla reitistä on kiskot jo valmiina.

----------


## 339-DF

> Jos luovuttaisiin periaattesta että raitiolinjat on numeroitu 1-10 niin se voisi olla raitiolinja 14  mukaillen nykyistä bussilinjaa 14, osalla reitistä on kiskot jo valmiina.


HKL:n suunnitteluyksikössä johtaja Pentti Santaharju herätteli aikoinaan (1993) tällaista ajatusta, mutta joutui sitten eläkkeelle. Bussi 14 olisi korvattu ainakin Eiran ja Meilahden väliseltä osuudeltaan bussilla, myös linjan jatkamista Munkkivuoreen pidettiin mahdollisena.

----------


## sebastin

Kannattaisin toki 14 korvaamista raitioliikenteellä. Toisena villinä vaihtoehtoisena ideana kannattaisin linjan 2 avaamista vaikka reitille eira-punavuori-fredrikinkatu-kamppi-kaivokatu-hakaniemi-toinen linja. 

No periaatteessa kyllä kannatan minkä tahansa linjan hyödyntämään Toisen linjan silmukkaa. Näen tärkeänä Toisen linjan kiskojen hyödyntämisen. Toiselta linjalta voisi rakentaa myös jatkoyhteyden Sturenkadulle tai Helsinginkadulle. Esimerkiksi linja 1/1A ajamaan tätä kautta. 

Ilmeisesti, niin kuin tässäkin keskustelussa mainittuna useasti, raitioliikennekartta joutuu suurempaan remonttiin lähitulevaisuudessa. Tässä vaiheessa kiinnostaa onko asiasta tarkoitus olla laajempaa keskustelua kaupunkilaisten toimesta vai rukataanko kenties jokin tai muunneltu ratikka 2015 vaihtoehdoista läpi? On helppo huomata, ettei palautteesta yksittäisiä pienempiä toiveita juuri voida huomioida. Mutta palaute kaupunkilaisilta olisi hyvä ottaa huomioon kun se on ajankohtaista. Reittiremontin jälkeen toista samanlaista on turha odottaa "vuosikymmeniin".

Kommentoin vielä joitain keskusteluissa ehdotettuja:

Linjan 1/1A ja 10 yhdistäminen on mielenkiintoinen ehdotus, se olisi ikään kuin U-raitiolinja. Linjassa olisi se erikoista, ja ehkä sen toteutumiselle heikentävän arvon antava fakta on, ettei Käpylän ja Pikku-Huopalahden/Munkkivuoren välinen liikenne tapahdu keskustan kautta vaan poikittaisesti. Toteutettavan kaltainen ehdotus silti.

Ratikka 2015 ehdotuksissa oli S-muotoinen ratikkareitti. Sekin olisi mainio.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Bussi 14 olisi korvattu ainakin Eiran ja Meilahden väliseltä osuudeltaan bussilla, myös linjan jatkamista Munkkivuoreen pidettiin mahdollisena.


Tarkoitit varmaankin bussin korvaamista raitiovaunulla.  :Smile:  

No, eipä ihme että Santaharju jouti eläkkeelle. Kun oli niin höperöksi tullut, että ehdotti Helsingissä bussin korvaamista ratikalla!

Antero

----------


## kouvo

Huomattavasti järkevämpi ratkaisu kuin nykyinen Flemarin kauttava kulkeva linjaus olisi ollut Ysin pistäminen Sturenkadun, Wallininkadun ja  Linjojen kautta Hakaniemeen. Eikä uusia kiskojakaan olisi tarvinnut nykyiseen linjaukseen verrattuna kovin paljon enemmän rakentaa.

----------


## teme

> Jaa joo, kyllähän mäkin tuosta Viirasta olen toisaankin lukenut miettinytkin mm. h6 jatkoa tuohon suuntaan. Helsingin raitioliikenteen luonteen täytyisi muuttua aikalailla, jotta tuollainen yhteys pystyisi kilpailemaan mm. nopeudessa. Nykyisellään se ei olisi nykyisiä bussiyhteyksiä kummempi, mitä nyt liikenneväline eli ratikka olisi kapasiteetiltaan suurempi. Mutta se nopeus; eli omat, suorat ja maankäytön keskeisiin pisteisiin kulkevat väylät tarvitaan. Sitten uskon Helsingin raitioliikenteen mahdollisuuksiin minäkin.


Joo. Minusta yksi ilmeinen vaihtoehto nopeaksi yhteydeksi olisi duoratikka joka yhtyy päärataan Jokerin reitiltä Oulunkylässä, tätä on kai joskus harkittukin. Jos siis pääradan kapasiteetti antaa myöten, laiturin tarpeen voisi hoitaa silmukalla jossain keskustan päässä.

Toinen vaihtoehto olisi nopeuttaa joko Mäkelänkadun tai Hämeentien liikennettä ja käyttää sitä pääväylänä esikaupunkiratikoille. Eli siis vaikka Hämeentietä liikennöitäisiin nykytyyliin, mutta Mäkelänkadulla vähennettäisiin pysäkkejä ja nopeutettaisiin likennettä esikaupunkimaiseksi.

----------


## vristo

Yle Helsinki uutisoi eilen:

Raitioliikenne paisuu lähes kolmanneksella Helsingissä

Muutama kohta uutisesta:

"Uusien reittien lisäksi ratikoiden nopeutta pitäisi parantaa. Helsingin seudun liikenteen joukkoliikennesuunnitteluosaston johtaja Ville Lehmuskoski muistuttaa, että Helsingissä on tällä hetkellä Euroopan hitain raitioliikenne. Tällä hetkellä keskinopeus on pysähdyksineen vain 13 km/h. "

"- Raitiolinjat 3 ja 7 siirrettäisiin Mannerheimintien rinnakkaistielle eli Topeliuksenkadulle, jolloin Mannerheimintielle jäävät suurimmat raitiolinjat 4 ja 1 voitaisiin toteuttaa pika-raitiolinjoina, sanoo HSL joukkoliikennesuunnitteluosaston johtaja Ville Lehmuskoski."

No, onhan ennenkuuluumatonta puhetta! Vai, että Manskulle oikein pikaraitiotietä?

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Yle Helsinki uutisoi eilen:
> 
> Raitioliikenne paisuu lähes kolmanneksella Helsingissä


Kartta on näköjään taas sumeilematta painettu sellaisenaan. Mukana on sekä Ullanlinnan molemmat vaihtoehdot että Merihaan ratikka. Kumpikaan ei näillä näkymin toteudu.

Mikäs tuo AKK:n ratikka on?

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Yle:n uutisessa on kommenttimahdollisuus. Tämänastiset kommentit ovat varsin asiattomia.

----------


## vristo

Ja Toisen linjan ratikkalenkki puolestaan puuttuu.

----------


## teme

> Kartta on näköjään taas sumeilematta painettu sellaisenaan. Mukana on sekä Ullanlinnan molemmat vaihtoehdot että Merihaan ratikka. Kumpikaan ei näillä näkymin toteudu.
> 
> Mikäs tuo AKK:n ratikka on?


Se on se Kalasatama - Pasila ratikan yksi vaihtoehto, joka ei kai ole kovin akuutti. Tulisi aikamoinen mutkittelu ylös Kalasatamasta.

Sen sijaan mua, ja taidan taas olla yhden ihmisen oppositio, houkuttaa ajatus että ratikkarata tulisi Itäväylää ja jatkaisi Mäkelänkadun kautta Pasilaan. Eli Herttoniemessä päättäri/jatko Laajasalon suuntaan, siitä itäväylän ja metroradan välissä vaikka aluksi yksiraiteisena ja ilman pysäkkejä Kalasatamaan Kulosaaren sillan tasoon, mistä sitten Lautatarhantien kautta Mäkelänkadulle. http://maps.google.fi/maps/ms?msid=2...47617,0.154324

Tuon radan avulla voisi raiteistaa 58:n, miksei myös 59:n jos olisi Munkkiniemi - Pitäjänmäki kiskot. Eli siis Pitäjänmäki - Meilahti - Pasila - Kalasatama - Herttoniemi ratikka.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Kartta on näköjään taas sumeilematta painettu sellaisenaan. Mukana on sekä Ullanlinnan molemmat vaihtoehdot että Merihaan ratikka. Kumpikaan ei näillä näkymin toteudu.


Olisihan se kiva, kun olisi kartta tehty kunnolla, mutta kun pohjakartasta puuttuu kadut, lukijoiden suuri enemmistö ei kuitenkaan pysty näkemään, missä nuo radat menisivät. Eli kartta oikeastaan toimii juuri niin kuin pitääkin: laajennusten kokoluokka käy ilmi ja myös kaupungiosat, minne laajennuksia on ajateltu. Itse toivoisin tuohon linkkiä jonnekin, missä suunnitelmavaihtoehtoja voisi katsoa.

----------


## vristo

Mutta, oikeasti: 

Mistähän nyt tuulee, kun oikein pikaratikastakin puhutaan, Helsingin kohdalla? Olisikohan Turun ja varsinkin Tampereen pitkälle menevät suunnitelmat jotenkin herättäneet, että pitää meillä Helsingissäkin? 

Ville Lehmuskoskesta on tulossa uusi kaupungin liikennesuunnittelupäällikkö ja olisi peräti kutkuttava ajatus, jos jotain tällaista linjausta olisi odotettavissa jatkossakin. 

Ihan kannatettavia ajatuksia, mielestäni. 

Mutta, miten tuollaiset Manskun pikaratiotiet olisi toteutettavissa, alkaen jo ihan matkanopeudesta, joka olisi siis vähintään tuplattava?

Jään kiinnostuneena odottamaan jatkoja ja konkreettisia selvityksiä ja suunnitelmia.

----------


## hylje

Manskulla on tehtävissä aika paljonkin konkreettisia muutoksia. Luettelen joitakin, jotka itselle tulee harrastaja mieleen:

Radan uudelleenrakentaminen suoraksi niin, että muu liikenne sietää 1-kaistaiset osuudet ahtaissa paikoissa. Näin jarrutukset rajoitetaan risteyksiin ja pysäkeihin.Tasatahtiaikataulut ja vähemmän vuoroja Manskulla, jolla voidaan potentiaalisesti eliminoida risteysjarrutukset kokonaan. Tämä on pitkälti mahdollista ihan vain Topeliuksenkadun radalla ja multippelissa ajettavilla Transtecheillä. Vaihde- ja ristikkojarrutukset tuskin on helppo poistaa kokonaa.Pysäkkiajan lyhentämisellä, joka hoituu suojatiejärjestelyillä (-> jarrutus vasta pysäkille tullessa) ja kuljettajarahastuksen täydellä poistumisella.

----------


## Albert

> Ville Lehmuskoskesta on tulossa uusi kaupungin liikennesuunnittelupäällikkö...


OT: Valittiin sopivin, ei välttämättä pätevin.

----------


## Sami Koskinen

> Yle:n uutisessa on kommenttimahdollisuus. Tämänastiset kommentit ovat varsin asiattomia.


Tarkoitatko metro- ja johdinautomyönteisiä kommentteja, vai onko keskustelusta poistettu oikeasti asiattomia viestejä? Itse en ainakaan pitäisi viestejä asiattomia vaikka ne eivät omiin haaveunelmiin esimerkiksi ratikan lopullisesta voitosta sopisikaan. Ymmärrän hyvin kommentoijia, joiden mielestä nyt Euroopan hitaimmaksi julistettua hidasratikkaa ei pitäisi sellaisenaan laajentaa.

----------


## teme

> Tarkoitatko metro- ja johdinautomyönteisiä kommentteja, vai onko keskustelusta poistettu oikeasti asiattomia viestejä? Itse en ainakaan pitäisi viestejä asiattomia vaikka ne eivät omiin haaveunelmiin esimerkiksi ratikan lopullisesta voitosta sopisikaan. Ymmärrän hyvin kommentoijia, joiden mielestä nyt Euroopan hitaimmaksi julistettua hidasratikkaa ei pitäisi sellaisenaan laajentaa.


No esimerkiksi toisessa kommentissa kerrotaan että Kruunuvuoresta pääsee ratikkasillan kautta pääsee hitaammin keskustaan kuin ajamalla bussilla Herttoniemeen ja vaihtamalla siellä metroon, joka nyt ei vaan yksinkertaisesti pidä paikkaansa, ja vielä siinä määrin että pistää kysymään todellisuudentajun perään.

----------


## 339-DF

Nuo YLE:n uutisen kommentit ovat tietysti tarkoituksella provosoivia, mutta ei niillä merkitystä päätöksentekoon tai yleiseen mielipideilmastoon ole, joten ei niihin kannata sen kummemmin reagoida. Kyllä vapaaseen maailmaan pitää mielipiteitä mahtua.

Sinänsä olen kyllä Samin kanssa samoilla linjoilla: ymmärrän hyvin niitä, joiden mielestä Helsingin nykykonseptin mukaista ratikkaa ei kannata laajentaa. Meillä on joitakin yksittäisiä hankkeita, jotka voidaan toteuttaa kannattavasti nykyiselläkin konseptilla ja ne kannattaakin tehdä. Topeliuksenkatu on heijastevaikutuksensa ansiosta tällainen, Munkkivuori oli ainakin ennen nyt tapahtuvaa bussilinjaston rationalisointia tällainen, Jätkäsaaren keskustayhteys Kampin kautta on todistetusti tällainen.

Sen sijaan esimerkiksi Hernesaaren ratikka on taloudellisesta näkökulmasta aika lailla utopistinen projekti nyt, kun alueelle johdetaan tehokas runkobussilinjan puolikas. Kun sinne aikanaan alkaa tulla asutusta, niin tuo runkolinjan puolikas (14) Kamppiin tarjoaa suunnitteluohjeen mukaiset joukkoliikenneyhteydet. Kakkosvaiheena on luonnollisesti runkolinjan toisen puolikkaan (18) jatkaminen Eirasta Hernesaareen sitten, kun kysyntä sitä edellyttää. Teoreettisena kolmosvaiheena olisi runkolinjan korvaaminen raitiolinjan 6 pidennyksellä Telakkakadun kautta. Kolmosvaihe tuskin kuitenkaan on taloudellinen, sillä Kampin-yhteyteen tottuneet asukkaat eivät hevin siitä luovu, jolloin ratikan myötä olisi vaikeaa poistaa runkobussi kokonaan  puolikas pitäisi edelleen jättää alueelle. Puolikas runkobussilinja ja pidennetty ratikka eivät ikipäivänä saavuta sellaisia etuja, että HSL tahtoisi siitä koituvat kohonneet kustannukset maksaa. Ratikalla on tietysti myös imagoetunsa, jota ei bussilla voida koskaan saada, ja sillä imagoedulla on uudella asuinalueella ihan euromääräinenkin arvo. Etu tulee kuitenkin väärään kukkaroon, jolloin sen merkitys päätöksenteossa ei korostu.

Virkamiehistö on myös tutkinut nykykonseptin mukaiselle ratikalle kovasti erilaisia vaihtoehtoja. On ratikkaliikennettä korvaavia metrounelmia, on trollikoita, on köysiratoja ja lauttaliikennettä. Mikään niistä ei kuitenkaan ole vielä peitonnut ratikkaa. Se nauttii sekä poliitikkojen että kaupunkilaisten lujaa luottamusta, vaikka onkin parta poikki ja silmä puhki, jos nyt joulun alla tällainen joululaulumuunnelmavertaus sallitaan.

Minä uumoilen, että Lehmuskosken kannanotto on tietynlainen uuden ajan avaus: kun kaikki keinot kalliin ja hitaan raitioliikenteen korvaamiseksi jollain muulla on yksi toisensa jälkeen torpattu, niin ainoaksi vaihtoehdoksi jää ottaa lusikka kauniiseen käteen: aloitetaan raitioliikenteen kehittäminen siten, että parran annetaan kasvaa takaisin ja silmä vaihdetaan uuteen. Sitä(kin) kautta säästyy miljoonia joka vuosi.

----------


## hmikko

Linnasta kuun alussa vapautunut Tarja Halonen kertoi Nelosen kuvaamassa lehdistötilaisuudessa, että etsi ensin linjan 17 pysäkkiä ennen kuin joku kertoi, että 17 on lopetettu ja että ysin ratikalla pääsee. Ilmeisesti ainakin jotain on kahdessatoista vuodessa tapahtunut.

----------


## MrArakawa

> Tässä on kai lyhyesti.


Ilman sen suurempaa pohdintaa kannattavuudesta tuli yllä mainitussa linkissä esitetystä mahdollisesta Koskelan hallin varayhteydestä Käpylään ajatus, että ykkösen voisi muuttaa tuon ratapätkän avulla kiertolinjaksi. Eli Senaatintorilta nykyisenlailla Käpylään, sitten jatko uutta rataosuutta Koskelaan ja sieltä Kustaa Vaasantietä ja Hämeentietä Rautatieasemalle. Asemalta Manskulle, Aleksin kautta Senaatintorille ja uusi kierros käyntiin. Eira hoitunee kolmosillakin ja Perämies kutosen suunnitellulla jatkeella.

----------


## petteri

> Ilman sen suurempaa pohdintaa kannattavuudesta tuli yllä mainitussa linkissä esitetystä mahdollisesta Koskelan hallin varayhteydestä Käpylään ajatus, että ykkösen voisi muuttaa tuon ratapätkän avulla kiertolinjaksi.


Jos tuollainen varayhteys tulee, sen pitäisi minusta selvittää myös läpiajettava yhteys Kustaa Vaasan tieltä Koskelaan jos se vain suinkin on korkeuserojen puolesta mahdollinen. 

Kuinkahan paljon vaikka (Suutarila - Pukinmäki) - Oulunkylän asema - Koskela - Kustaa Vaasan tie - Hermannin rantatie - Kalasatama(M) ratikka keräisi matkustajia ja voisi korvata busseja?

----------


## Kantokoski

Koskelan varikon voisi kaivaa maan alle, ja maan päälle asuntoja ja liiketilaa. Mutta muuten esitys on asianmukainen. Vallilan varikon voisi vaikka purkaa, jos riittävästi ei saada neliöitä uudisrakennukseen käyttäen Vallilan varikon ulkokuorta raamina. Yksi museovarikko riittää, ja sellainenhan on Töölössä (johon myös voisi rakentaa uusia kerroksia).

Mielestäni hyvä esimerkki on esim. tämä kuinka vanhaan raamiin on tehty uudisrakennus: http://goo.gl/maps/bouaH

varikon laajennuksia tehtäessä tulisi miettiä laajennuksen tarve, nimittäin Jätkäsaaren ja Kalasataman ratikat vielä tulisi mahtua olemassa oleviin tiloihin. Kruunuvuoreen kannatan metroa.

----------


## 339-DF

> Ilman sen suurempaa pohdintaa kannattavuudesta tuli yllä mainitussa linkissä esitetystä mahdollisesta Koskelan hallin varayhteydestä Käpylään ajatus, että ykkösen voisi muuttaa tuon ratapätkän avulla kiertolinjaksi. Eli Senaatintorilta nykyisenlailla Käpylään, sitten jatko uutta rataosuutta Koskelaan ja sieltä Kustaa Vaasantietä ja Hämeentietä Rautatieasemalle. Asemalta Manskulle, Aleksin kautta Senaatintorille ja uusi kierros käyntiin. Eira hoitunee kolmosillakin ja Perämies kutosen suunnitellulla jatkeella.


Ei taida mennä läpi organisaatiossa, joka pyrkii luotettavuuden vuoksi eroon nykyisistäkin rengaslinjoista.

Tässä näkyy hyvin, miten eri toimijoiden intressit ovat ristiriidassa keskenään. Varikon rakennuttaa HKL, ja varikon varayhteys menee sen piikkiin. Silloin se kannattaa HKL:n näkökulmasta vetää lyhintä ja edullisinta mahdollista tietä. Oikeasti sen toteuttaminen tuolle esitetylle reitille olisi tietysti typerää, kun luonnollinen suunta on laadukas ja nopea, linjaliikenteenkin käytössä oleva rata Koskelantiellä  mutta se vaatisi KSV:n aktivoitumista asiassa. Raitiolinjan 1 siirto Koskelantielle ja edelleen bussin 55 nykyiselle päätepysäkille saa H/K:ksi yli 3 ilman yhteiskuntataloudellisia hyötyjä/haittoja, kun lähtöoletuksena on se, että varayhteys on joka tapauksessa rakennettava eli tuo "miniyhteys" saadaan ikään kuin ilmaiseksi. Mutta se vaatisi oma-aloitteisuutta ja aktiivisuutta sekä HSL:ssä että KSV:ssä.

----------


## Knightrider

> (Suutarila - Pukinmäki)


Suutarila on epälooginen ja liian harvaan asutettu päätepiste ratikalle muutenkin, Siltamäki riittää, kun tuo ei kuitenkaan vie Malmin palveluillekaan, eikä Tikkurilaan. Suutarilasta Puistolan asemalle 4 minuutissa tihein vuorovälein kulkeva bussilinja olisi tarpeellisempi, jotta keskustaan ja Pasilaan pääsisi nopeasti. Poikittaisyhteyksiä sekä Malmin ja Tikkurilan palveluiden yhteyksiä hoitaa 75A:n ja junan lisäksi jo linja 577.

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Poikittaisyhteyksiä sekä Malmin ja Tikkurilan palveluiden yhteyksiä hoitaa 75A:n ja junan lisäksi jo linja 577.


Ehkäpä kuitenkin 77A, koska 75A ei edes aja Malmilla, ja 77A ajaa 577:n kanssa täsmälleen samaa reittiä Siltamäestä Jakomäkeen.

----------


## ultrix

> Raitiolinjan 1 siirto Koskelantielle ja edelleen bussin 55 nykyiselle päätepysäkille saa H/K:ksi yli 3 ilman yhteiskuntataloudellisia hyötyjä/haittoja, kun lähtöoletuksena on se, että varayhteys on joka tapauksessa rakennettava eli tuo "miniyhteys" saadaan ikään kuin ilmaiseksi. Mutta se vaatisi oma-aloitteisuutta ja aktiivisuutta sekä HSL:ssä että KSV:ssä.


Anteeksi maalaisuuteni, mutta miksi se pitäisi siirtää 55:n päätepysäkille (Voudintielle)? Pitäisin linjakkaampana säästää Pohjolankadun rata, mutta rakentaa lisäksi Koskelantien rata, tässä vaiheessa Koskelan varikolle asti ja myöhemmin (joskus 2020-25) Viikkiin saakka. Pohjolankadun rata taas kannattaisi jatkaa kadun päähän ja edellen Oulunkyläntietä Jokerille, ja verkoston kattavuuden kannalta tarpeelliseksi tulisi rakentaa myös Käpyläntielle rata, jolloin varikkoyhteys olisi Jokerilta lännestä päin reittiä OulunkyläntieKäpyläntieKoskelantie.

Pohjolankatua en missään nimessä vetäisi ainakaan rullalle, sillä se on yksi Helsingin pittoreskeimmista katunäkymistä ja ilman ratikkaa jotenkin ontto.

----------


## late-

> Pohjolankadun rata taas kannattaisi jatkaa kadun päähän ja edellen Oulunkyläntietä Jokerille, ja verkoston kattavuuden kannalta tarpeelliseksi tulisi rakentaa myös Käpyläntielle rata, jolloin varikkoyhteys olisi Jokerilta lännestä päin reittiä OulunkyläntieKäpyläntieKoskelantie.


Olisikohan helpompaa luetella ne kadut, joille rataa ei tässä suunnitelmassa vedettäisi?

----------


## ultrix

> Olisikohan helpompaa luetella ne kadut, joille rataa ei tässä suunnitelmassa vedettäisi?


 :Laughing: 
Kenties, mutta ajatuksena siis:
olemassaolevan infan säästäminenratayhteys Mäkelänkadulta Koskelan halliinratayhteys Oulunkylään

Näpputuntumalla joku 20 miljoonan hanke.

----------


## ess

> Näpputuntumalla joku 20 miljoonan hanke.


Miten luulet että siihen riittää rahaa kun pitää rakentaa Pisara ja Töölön ja Östersundomin metrot?

----------


## ultrix

> Miten luulet että siihen riittää rahaa kun pitää rakentaa Pisara ja Töölön ja Östersundomin metrot?


Naulan kantaan.

----------


## late-

> Näpputuntumalla joku 20 miljoonan hanke.


Syntyy kuitenkin yhdessä Käpylän aseman suunnitellun vaihtoterminaalin kanssa kolme haaraa: Mäkelänkatua Käpylään, Pohjolankatua Oulunkylään ja Koskelantietä varikolle. Löytyykö tuolta sektorilta todella matkustajia kolmelle erilliselle linjalle läpi päivän, kun nyt ei löydy edes yhdelle?

Raitioliikenteessä infrainvestointia tärkeämpää on liikennöinnin taloudellisuus.

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Löytyykö tuolta sektorilta todella matkustajia kolmelle erilliselle linjalle läpi päivän, kun nyt ei löydy edes yhdelle?


Väitän, että raitiolinjalle 1 löytyisi kyllä matkustajia läpi päivän ja viikonloppuisin, jos se vaan liikennöisi silloin. Tällä hetkellä tilanne on nimittäin se, että suurin osa Käpylän ja Mäkelänkadun matkustajista käyttää busseja (tai lähijunaa), koska kukaan ei muista tai jaksa opetella harvaan ja epäsäännöllisesti kukevan raitiolinjan aikataulua.

Uskoisin raitiolinjan 1 saavan lisää matkustajia heti, kun aikataulua muutetaan loogisemmaksi. Ja liikennöintiajan lisääminen sitten totta kai nostaisi matkustajamääriä, mutta en odota sitä, ainakaan lähaikoina, tapahtuvan.

----------


## 339-DF

> Pitäisin linjakkaampana säästää Pohjolankadun rata, mutta rakentaa lisäksi Koskelantien rata, tässä vaiheessa Koskelan varikolle asti ja myöhemmin (joskus 2020-25) Viikkiin saakka. Pohjolankadun rata taas kannattaisi jatkaa kadun päähän ja edellen Oulunkyläntietä Jokerille, ja verkoston kattavuuden kannalta tarpeelliseksi tulisi rakentaa myös Käpyläntielle rata, jolloin varikkoyhteys olisi Jokerilta lännestä päin reittiä OulunkyläntieKäpyläntieKoskelantie.
> 
> Pohjolankatua en missään nimessä vetäisi ainakaan rullalle, sillä se on yksi Helsingin pittoreskeimmista katunäkymistä ja ilman ratikkaa jotenkin ontto.


Onhan Pohjolankatu ratikkakatuna yksi kauneimmistamme, mutta jos nyt oikeasti miettii, niin ei sillä ihan ole tarvetta raitiolinjalle kuitenkaan. Silti tuo Koskelan ratikka säästää kustannuksia kalliista bussiliikenteestä niin paljon, että Koskelan ratikan rinnalla voidaan ajaa  esimerkiksi lobbauksen tuloksena  Kauppatorilta Käpylään 20 min välein (ma-pe klo 6-19) ja edelleen H/K on yli 2.

En pidä Koskelan suunnan ratikkaa kaikkein ajankohtaisimpana hankkeena, mutta varikko ja Jokeri muuttavat tilannetta olennaisesti. Minusta lopputilanne on sellainen, jossa nykyinen Mäkelänkadun bussiliikenne on korvattu pisaralla sekä yhdellä 5 min välein kulkevalla raitiolinjalla Kaivokadulta Sörkan kautta Mäkelänkadulle, ja
- haara A kulkee Mäkelänkatua Käpylänaukiolle sekä sieltä tarkoituksenmukaisinta reittiä Käpylän asemalle ja edelleen Mäkitorpantietä Ogelin asemalle (tarkoituksenmukainen = joko Pohjolankatu tai Tuuskin reunaa/Osmontietä)
- haara B kulkee Koskelantietä ja bussin 55 päättärille
- haara C kulkee Koskelantietä, Käpyläntietä ja Oulunkyläntietä Ogelin asemalle
- haaroista A ja C tavoittavat Jokerin, tarvittessa linjoja voi jatkaa Jokeria pitkin

Toteutusvaiheet niin, että haara B toteutetaan Koskelan varikon rakentamisen yhteydessä, haara C Jokerin rakentamisen yhteydessä ja haara A Pisaran yhteydessä.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 15:23 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 15:13 ----------




> Väitän, että raitiolinjalle 1 löytyisi kyllä matkustajia läpi päivän ja viikonloppuisin, jos se vaan liikennöisi silloin.


Väitän, että ei löydy. Kun ykköstä on 70-luvulta lähtien säännönmukaisesti kurjistettu ja kun keskustan painopiste on siirtynyt yhä kauemmas Kauppatorilta, niin matkustajat ovat tottuneet käyttämään busseja. Bussien vuoroväli on käytännössä sama kuin liikennevalojen kiertonopeus. Siinä ei hidas ratikka menesty kilpailussa kovin hyvin, vaikka sen vuoroväli olisikin 10 minuuttia läpi päivän. Tottumukset muuttuvat todella hitaasti, jos muuttuvat. Sen sijaan Hämeentien suunta ja linja 6 pärjää kyllä, mutta siellä suunnalla tottumukset ovatkin toisenlaiset, kun ratikka, vaikkakin hidas, vie keskustaan saakka ja kulkee läpi päivän, olkoonkin ettei vuoroväli ole kilpailukykyinen busseihin verrattuna.

Jos HSL:n intresseissä olisi tehostaa raitioliikennettä ja löytää sille lisää matkustajia, siellä olisi toteutettu jo aikaa sitten seuraavat toimenpiteet:
A) bussilinjan 51 katkaisu Pohjolanaukiolle, perusteluna päällekkäisyyden vähentäminen raitio- ja bussilinjastossa Vallilan-Kallion alueella
B) Mäkelänkadun bussilinjojen pysäkkivälin harventaminen siten, että Tuusulanväylän eteläpuolella jäljelle jäävät vain Koskelantien risteys, yksi pysäkki Itä-Pasilan tuntumassa ja Sörnäinen (M), jolloin Käpylän ja Vallilan alueella hakeuduttaisiin raitiovaunuihin, perusteena päällekkäisen tarjonnan vähentäminen raitio- ja bussilinjastossa sekä bussiliikenteen nopeuttaminen
C) linja 1 ohjataan Kaivokadulle ja sieltä edelleen tarkoituksenmukaisimmalle kääntöpaikalle, joka voi olla Kampintori (Välimerenkatua odotellessa) tai, kun ei HSL voi uutta infraa rakentaa, vaikka Kolmikulma toistaiseksi
D) linjan 1A lakkauttaminen
E) linjan 1 liikennöintiaikojen laajentaminen ja vuorovälin tihentäminen

HSL:n pitäisi tietysti laskea auki, minkä verran E kuluttaa rahaa ja minkä verran A, B, C ja D sitä säästävät.

B on tavallaan hassu, ikään kuin Helsingin erityisolosuhteet, eikö vaan? Maailmalla bussi on se tiheästi pysähtyvä lyhyiden matkojen menopeli kun taas ratikka on pidempien matkojen tehokas ja harvemmin pysähtyvä runkokuljetin.

Todellisuuden nimissä on sanottava silti, ettei ykkönen mitenkään tyhjänä nytkään kulje. Ruuhka-aikaan siellä on ihan mukavasti porukkaa.

----------


## ultrix

> Syntyy kuitenkin yhdessä Käpylän aseman suunnitellun vaihtoterminaalin kanssa kolme haaraa: Mäkelänkatua Käpylään, Pohjolankatua Oulunkylään ja Koskelantietä varikolle. Löytyykö tuolta sektorilta todella matkustajia kolmelle erilliselle linjalle läpi päivän, kun nyt ei löydy edes yhdelle?
> 
> Raitioliikenteessä infrainvestointia tärkeämpää on liikennöinnin taloudellisuus.


Ei kai Käpylän aseman suunnitellulle vaihtoterminaalille liikennöidä reittiä PohjolankatuPanuntie? Kartalta katsoen fiksuin linjaus olisi Osmontie tai Tuusulanväylä, etenkin jos Tuusulanväylän alkupää bulevardisoidaan. 

Koskelantien haara voisi olla samalla Viikin raitiotien toinen reittikatu (tai kolmas, mikäli myös Hämeentie kuuluisi joukkoon). Mikäli metrofantasiat vaihtuvat Östersundomissa pikaraitiotiehen, voisi esim. Tiedelinja kulkea reittiä ÖstersundomItäkeskusViikkiKoskelantieMäkelänka  tuPasilaMunkkiniemiOtaniemiTapiolaSuurpelto.




> En pidä Koskelan suunnan ratikkaa kaikkein ajankohtaisimpana hankkeena, mutta varikko ja Jokeri muuttavat tilannetta olennaisesti. Minusta lopputilanne on sellainen, jossa nykyinen Mäkelänkadun bussiliikenne on korvattu pisaralla sekä yhdellä 5 min välein kulkevalla raitiolinjalla Kaivokadulta Sörkan kautta Mäkelänkadulle, ja
> - haara A kulkee Mäkelänkatua Käpylänaukiolle sekä sieltä tarkoituksenmukaisinta reittiä Käpylän asemalle ja edelleen Mäkitorpantietä Ogelin asemalle (tarkoituksenmukainen = joko Pohjolankatu tai Tuuskin reunaa/Osmontietä)
> - haara B kulkee Koskelantietä ja bussin 55 päättärille
> - haara C kulkee Koskelantietä, Käpyläntietä ja Oulunkyläntietä Ogelin asemalle
> - haaroista A ja C tavoittavat Jokerin, tarvittessa linjoja voi jatkaa Jokeria pitkin


Olen jokseenkin samaa mieltä, mutta haaran B linkittäisin Kustaa Vaasan tielle jotenkin. Voisiko joko kutosen tai kasin irrottaa Arabiasta?

----------


## MrArakawa

> En pidä Koskelan suunnan ratikkaa kaikkein ajankohtaisimpana hankkeena, mutta varikko ja Jokeri muuttavat tilannetta olennaisesti. Minusta lopputilanne on sellainen, jossa nykyinen Mäkelänkadun bussiliikenne on korvattu pisaralla sekä yhdellä 5 min välein kulkevalla raitiolinjalla Kaivokadulta Sörkan kautta Mäkelänkadulle, ja
> - haara A kulkee Mäkelänkatua Käpylänaukiolle sekä sieltä tarkoituksenmukaisinta reittiä Käpylän asemalle ja edelleen Mäkitorpantietä Ogelin asemalle (tarkoituksenmukainen = joko Pohjolankatu tai Tuuskin reunaa/Osmontietä)
> - haara B kulkee Koskelantietä ja bussin 55 päättärille
> - haara C kulkee Koskelantietä, Käpyläntietä ja Oulunkyläntietä Ogelin asemalle
> - haaroista A ja C tavoittavat Jokerin, tarvittessa linjoja voi jatkaa Jokeria pitkin


Haarat B ja C olisi hyvä yhdistää siten, että yhdellä ratikalla saisi korvattua bussilinjat 65A ja 55. Lopultahan tämän saisi sitten kiinni myös haaraan A. Sopivan ratalinjauksen löytäminen voi tosin olla haasteellista. Jäisikö esim. Kunnalliskodintietä pitkin kulkeva rata liian kauas Koskelan kerrostaloista?
Mitenkäs Kätilöopiston alue? Riittääkö palveluksi Mäkelänkatua pitkin kulkeva rata?

----------


## 339-DF

> Olen jokseenkin samaa mieltä, mutta haaran B linkittäisin Kustaa Vaasan tielle jotenkin. Voisiko joko kutosen tai kasin irrottaa Arabiasta?


Mun mielestä kutonen on syytä jatkaa Hämeentietä pitkin pohjoiseen korvaamaan bussit 68 ja 71. Kaksihaarainen, nykyaikainen, pitkillä vaunuilla ajettava raitiolinja, joka tosin edellyttää koko reitin infran kohentamista ainakin Rautatientorille asti. Silloin Arabianrannan nysäpätkä ja se yksi ainokainen pysäkki siellä eli päättäri jäisi linjalle 8.

Kustaa Vaasan tien reittiliikenne on vaikeammin järjestettävissä  jos ajatellaan, että Koskelantiellä ja Hämeentiellä on laadukas raitioliikenne, niin Kustaa Vaasan tielle ei tahdo oikein riittää sopivaa linjaa eikä siellä ole kysyntääkään ainakaan Intiankadun pohjoispuolella. Jonkunlainen täydentävä ratikkalinja reitillä Kustaa Vaasa - Sture - Kallio - keskusta tulee mieleen tilanteessa, jossa Kustaa Vaasan bussiliikenne on vähentynyt minimiin kehäradan ja pisaran myötä, mutta mahtaisiko sekään olla kovin taloudellinen?

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 12:37 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 12:28 ----------




> Haarat B ja C olisi hyvä yhdistää siten, että yhdellä ratikalla saisi korvattua bussilinjat 65A ja 55. Lopultahan tämän saisi sitten kiinni myös haaraan A. Sopivan ratalinjauksen löytäminen voi tosin olla haasteellista. Jäisikö esim. Kunnalliskodintietä pitkin kulkeva rata liian kauas Koskelan kerrostaloista?
> Mitenkäs Kätilöopiston alue? Riittääkö palveluksi Mäkelänkatua pitkin kulkeva rata?


Käytännössä tuo tarkoittaisi sitä, että haara B jätettäisiin kokonaan tekemättä ja Koskelan kerostaloilta kulkisi joku pakettiautotyyppinen bussi jonnekin. En tiedä, millaisia kuormia sieltä kerrostaloalueen pysäkeiltä nousee kyytiin varsinkaan nyt, kun reitti on pitkä ja kiertävä  sitähän on kritisoitu Koskelassa paljon. Ehkä ne kävelevät jo nyt 65A:n pysäkeille. Silloin B-haaran voisi jättää kokonaan toteuttamatta, vaikka pääosa radasta tietysti tehtäisiin joka tapauksessa varikkoyhteytenä.

Minusta Oulunkylän (Itä-Pakilan/Patolan?) ratikkaa ei voi suunnitella samalla periaatteella kuin keskustakolmosia, eli kierretään Kunnalliskodit ja Sofianlehdot. Ei. Ratikka kulkee pääväyliä pitkin ja tuollaiset sivujuonteet hoidetaan sitten busseilla, jos kävelymatkat muodostuvat liian pitkiksi. HKL on kyllä suunnitteluyksikkönsä aikana piirtänyt juuri tällaisia kieputinratikoita, mutta eipä siellä Suy:ssä ollut ratikka-asiantuntemusta muutenkaan, joten en kelpuuttaisi sitä puolustavaksi selitykseksi. Kättäri on tietysti kohde, jonne varmaan on järjestettävä muuta joukkoliikennettä kuin Velodromin ratikkapysäkki. Tyypillinen kohde, jossa bussi näyttää vahvat puolensa: pienet kuormat mutta pakko palvella  hoidetaan kierrättämällä joku ohut lähiöbussilinja sitä kautta.

Jos puolestaan oletetaan, ettei noita lähiöbussilinjoja ole jäljellä enää ollenkaan, ollaankin uudenlaisen ongelman edessä. Silloin tulee mieleen samantyyppinen ratkaisu, jota HSL ja KSV päätyivät suosittelemaan Munkkivuoren ratikkaselvityksessä. Eli ajetaan pakettiautolla Velodromin ratikkapysäkiltä Sofianlehdon ja Kunnalliskodin kautta esimerkiksi Käpylän asemalle. Liityntäbussi hoitaisi tässä tapauksessa yhteydet ratikkaan kolmessa paikassa ja lisäksi yhteydet juniin ja Käpylän bussiterminaaliin.

Tällainen bussiliitynnällä ratikkapysäkille -ajattelu, vaikka pienimuotoista onkin, vaatii tietysti paradigmanmuutosta, mutta niin vaatii koko tuo skenaario, jossa korvattaisiin runsaasti busseja ratikoilla ja junilla.

Edit: kartta näyttää etäisyyden Velodromin pysäkiltä Kättärille 300 metriksi linnuntietä ja ehkä 450 m katuverkkoa pitkin. Paljon vähemmän kuin p-tuntumani kertoi. Selvittäisiinköhän siellä sittenkin ilman bussiliikennettä? Ei Meikkuunkaan pääse enää oven eteen, ellei satu tulemaan Pasilasta tai idästä.

----------


## Albert

> Mun mielestä kutonen on syytä jatkaa Hämeentietä pitkin pohjoiseen korvaamaan bussit 68 ja 71. Kaksihaarainen, nykyaikainen, pitkillä vaunuilla ajettava raitiolinja, joka tosin edellyttää koko reitin infran kohentamista ainakin Rautatientorille asti. Silloin Arabianrannan nysäpätkä ja se yksi ainokainen pysäkki siellä eli päättäri jäisi linjalle 8.


On vain kovin ahdasta Hämeentie / Arabiankatu -risteyksestä johonkin Viikintie / Palkopolku -risteykseen (yksiajoratainen tie vain mahtuu ja ratikat siis muun liikenteen seassa). Siinä välissä lienee "herkkiä" kohteita, joihin ei ehkä haluta kajota.

----------


## MrArakawa

> Mun mielestä kutonen on syytä jatkaa Hämeentietä pitkin pohjoiseen korvaamaan bussit 68 ja 71. Kaksihaarainen, nykyaikainen, pitkillä vaunuilla ajettava raitiolinja, joka tosin edellyttää koko reitin infran kohentamista ainakin Rautatientorille asti. Silloin Arabianrannan nysäpätkä ja se yksi ainokainen pysäkki siellä eli päättäri jäisi linjalle 8.
> 
> Kustaa Vaasan tien reittiliikenne on vaikeammin järjestettävissä  jos ajatellaan, että Koskelantiellä ja Hämeentiellä on laadukas raitioliikenne, niin Kustaa Vaasan tielle ei tahdo oikein riittää sopivaa linjaa eikä siellä ole kysyntääkään ainakaan Intiankadun pohjoispuolella. Jonkunlainen täydentävä ratikkalinja reitillä Kustaa Vaasa - Sture - Kallio - keskusta tulee mieleen tilanteessa, jossa Kustaa Vaasan bussiliikenne on vähentynyt minimiin kehäradan ja pisaran myötä, mutta mahtaisiko sekään olla kovin taloudellinen?


Minä näkisin parempana runkoväylänä Viikin suuntaan Kustaa Vaasantien. Lahdenväylä olisi syytä muuttaa nykyaikaisella raitiotiellä varustetuksi kaduksi ainakin Viikin ramppiin asti, ehkäpä Kehä I:n tuntumaan saakka. Tämä mahdollistaisi tehokkaamman maankäytön ja lisäisi kaipaamaasi kysyntää myös Intiankadun pohjoispuolella. Tämän runkolinjan voisi sitten haaroittaa Pihlajiston ja Viikin suuntiin. Arabian rataa olisi tässä yhteydessä syytä jatkaa Vanhankaupungin nurkille. Tai onnistuisiko sen jatko vaikkapa Vanhankaupungintietä sinne Koskelaan, niin saataisiin aikaisemmin esittämäsi haara B myös raiteille. Kutonen olisi ehkä muutenkin syytä linjata kulkemaan Kalasataman kautta Hakaniemeen, Arabiastahan pääsisi Sörkan suuntaan kuitenkin edelleen kasilla.

----------


## Ketorin

> No kuullostaa hyvältä. Ajattelin vain sitäkin, että moinen suurprojekti siirtää pikaratian toteutumista taasen "joillakin vuosilla" eteenpäin. Kun eihän sitä rahaa riitä...
> 
> Stadista voi olla varma, että me ennen 70-lukua syntyneet tuskin olemme kovinkaan voimissamme (huru-ukkoja), kun (siis kun???) seuraava "ratikkaliikenteen laajennus" toteutuu.


Minkä lasket laajennokseksi?

Itse veikkaisin, että Kalasatama tehdään seuraavaksi, tällä vuosikymmenellä. Mitään muuta ei tehdä.

(Kuvassa huru.)

----------


## Albert

> Minkä lasket laajennokseksi?
> 
> Itse veikkaisin, että Kalasatama tehdään seuraavaksi, tällä vuosikymmenellä. Mitään muuta ei tehdä.


Laajennus on toki sellainen, jolloin raidepituus ja reittipituus kasvaa.
Oletpa optimisti Kalasataman suhteen!
Onko siitä jo vuosikymmen kun raide-Jokeri oli ykkösprioriteettia. Vaan paljonko on kiskoa laskettu sillä suunnalla  :Laughing: ?

Onhan tuota muka-laajentamista ollut esillä Jätkäsaaren, Topeliuksenkadun, Munkkivuoren, Kalasataman, Oulunkylän, Laajasalon ja mihinkä muuallekin suuntiin.
Mutta puhetta maailmaan ja varsinkin kunnallispolitiikkaan mahtuu. Olkoon vaikka vihreä apulaiskaupunginjohtaja, jolle nämä asiat kuuluvat.

Ehkä mekin täällä tarvitsemme Tampereen tapaan ensin vaikka 10 km:n henkilöautotunnelin. Ja sitten sen jälkeen ehkä rahaa raitioteille.

----------


## aki

> Minkä lasket laajennokseksi?
> 
> Itse veikkaisin, että Kalasatama tehdään seuraavaksi, tällä vuosikymmenellä. Mitään muuta ei tehdä.


Kyllä mä luulen että ennen kalasataman rataa kasia ehditään jatkamaan Länsiterminaalille. Eihän tuo jatke mikään pitkä ole mutta raitioverkon laajennus kuitenkin.

----------


## Albert

> Joukkoliikenne ja pysäkit
> Saukonlaiturin itäosan liikennesuunnitelma
> Jätkäsaaren  joukkoliikenne perustuu raitioliikenteeseen. Saukonlaiturin alueen  itäreunassa kulkevalle Atlantinkadulle rakennetaan raitiotie. Lähin  pysäkki tulee olemaan Jätkäsaaren keskuskorttelin kohdalla oleva  pysäkki, joka suunnitellaan korkeatasoiseksi Jätkäsaaren keskusasemaksi.  Jatkosuunnittelussa tulee kiinnittää huomiota pysäkin kohdan ja  erityisesti siihen liittyvien suojateiden korostamiseen esimerkiksi  rakentein tai materiaalein.
> Raitiotie  kulkee Atlantinkadun keskellä ajoneuvoliikenteestä erotettuna.  Suunnitelmien mukaan kadulla tulee liikennöimään kaksi raitiolinjaa,  joista toinen linja tulee Ruoholahden metroasemalta ja toinen  Ruoholahdenkatua pitkin Kampista. 
> 
> Tällä  hetkellä keskuskorttelin tontilla on raitiolinja 8 väliaikainen  päätepysäkki. Nykyinen kääntöpaikka tullaan aikanaan purkamaan  Jätkäsaaren keskuskorttelin rakentamisen myötä. Uusi raitiolinjojen  kääntöpaikka suunnitellaan Länsiterminaalin läheisyyteen. Lisäksi  Melkinlaiturin alueelle suunnitellaan Tyynenmerenkatua liikennöivälle  raitiolinjalle kääntöpaikkaa, joka toimii myös varakääntöpaikkana.


Kyllähän näitä suunnitelmia tehdään vaikka kuinka. Mutta toteutuuko mikään?
Ja tällaista mm visioidaan niin viimeisen päälle samassa lautakunnassa 22.10.:



> Yleiskaava  Selvityksiä YOS 2013
> 
> 5
> 
> 1. Lähtökohdat
> 1.1 Helsingin uusi yleiskaava & HLJ 2011
> 
> Helsingin uuden yleiskaavan laatiminen on käynnistynyt alkuvuodesta 
> 
> ...


 :Laughing:

----------


## Ketorin

Eli siis, perustelen arviotani ja heittoani sillä, että Jätkäsaaren seuraava laajennus olisi  nimen omaan Välimerenkadulta kahdeksikon "väliaikaiseen" silmukkaan, mutta Kalasatama ehtii ensin, koska raitioteiden ulottaminen sinne on politiikkaa. Tämä olisi taas tällainen perushikinen kilometri sik-sak-rataa, joka olisi muilta osin pahasti päällekkäinen nykyisten linjojen kanssa ja kuormittaisi pitkäsiltaa ja Kaivokatua vielä lisää, joten tottakai se rakennetaan!

Oikeasti vahvasti epäilen, rakennetaanko Välimerenkatua koskaan, koska Jätkäsaaren nykyiset tyngät palvelevat kyllä kohtuullisesti tällä hetkellä uudisrakkenttavia alueita. Sanon tällä hetkellä uudisrakkennettavia, koska eniten katveeseen jää Välimerenkadun  pohjoispuoli, mutta se on ollut rakennettuna jo pari vuosikymmentä. Toisaalta uudelle rataosuudelle tulisi vain yksi uusi pysäkkipari ja niiden palvelemiseksi pitäisi pidentää huomattavasti jotain linjaa kulkemaan kallion läpi, joka olisi siltä osin päällekkäinen Länsiterminaaliin kulkevan linjan kanssa. Huomaatte, että politiikka toimii ilahduttavasti molempiin suuntiin.

Joka tapauksessa kasiahan ei tulla jatkamaan länsiterminaalille vielä pitkään aikaan, koska se vaatisi tuon Atlantinkadun, joka tullaan rakentamaan aika myöhäisessä vaiheessa; 2025 valmis, muistaakseni.  Voi olla, että aivan lounaiseen Jätkäsaareen ei koskaan rakenneta niitä kanavien erottamia ökykortteleita tai kylpylää uudelle tekosaarelle, jolloin sen suunnan liikennetarve olisi oleellisesti vähäisempi ja tulisi tyydytetyksi nykyisillä kiskoilla.

Jätkäsaari ei edes olisi tarvinnut mitään rengaskiskoja, jos ysi olisi kulkenut sisäsaaren kautta länsiterminaalin eteen, mutta silloin sinne ei olisi saanut kivaa suikeropuistoa.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Kyllä mä luulen että ennen kalasataman rataa kasia ehditään jatkamaan Länsiterminaalille. Eihän tuo jatke mikään pitkä ole mutta raitioverkon laajennus kuitenkin.


En usko, koska sen tekeminen vaatii myös meritäyttöjä ja sen tekosaaren tekemistä. Ainoa vaihtoehto tehdä se nopeammin on muuttaa linjausta, ja se taas vaatii kaavan muuttamista.

----------


## aki

> En usko, koska sen tekeminen vaatii myös meritäyttöjä ja sen tekosaaren tekemistä. Ainoa vaihtoehto tehdä se nopeammin on muuttaa linjausta, ja se taas vaatii kaavan muuttamista.


Kuten jo vuosi sitten ihmettelin että miksei sitä kasia voi laittaa kulkemaan Välimerenkadun kautta terminaalille? Ei tarvitsisi odottaa meritäyttöjä ja Jätkän kärjen valmistumista. Terminaali kylläkin tarvitsisi ohitusraiteen mutta ei se pitäisi ylitsepääsemätön ongelma olla. Luulisi sille olevan jo nykyisinkin tarvetta kun terminaalille ajaa kaksi linjaa(6T ja 9).

----------


## Ketorin

Tässä on vielä itäisen Jätkäsaaren kortteleiden rakennuksen arvioidut aloitusvuodet. Liikenneinvestointien talousarvioehdotuksessa oleva aie rakentaa rata vuonna 2016 on siis oikein tarkoitukesnmukainen. Väitän edelleen, että Jätkäsaari vaihe 2 ja Kalasatama vaihe 1 tehdään peräkkäisinä vuosina ja Kalasatama tehdään ensin, koska Kalasatamakin nousee jo hyvää vauhtia. Topeliuksenkatu taas viivästyy tai peruuntuu, koska HSL aikoo viedä kakkosen pois Mannerheimintieltä.

http://www.jatkasaaren.net/sites/def...itusvuodet.jpg

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Topeliuksenkatu taas viivästyy tai peruuntuu, koska HSL aikoo viedä kakkosen pois Mannerheimintieltä.


Aikoo? Aika vahva ilmaisu ottaen huomioon, että tulevan raitiolinjaston paletti on täysin auki, eikä HSL:n raitiolinjastoblogissa ole sellaista edes esitetty vaihtoehtona (eikä esitetty vaihtoehtokaan millään tavoin vielä kerro aikomuksesta). Mistä siis on syntynyt sinulle tällainen käsitys?

----------


## Ketorin

> Aikoo? Aika vahva ilmaisu ottaen huomioon, että tulevan raitiolinjaston paletti on täysin auki, eikä HSL:n raitiolinjastoblogissa ole sellaista edes esitetty vaihtoehtona (eikä esitetty vaihtoehtokaan millään tavoin vielä kerro aikomuksesta). Mistä siis on syntynyt sinulle tällainen käsitys?


Olet oikeassa, vahva ilmaushan tuo on saatavilla oleviin faktoihin nähden.

----------


## Autoton espoolainen

Niinpä niin, jälleen kerran joku helsinskiläinen Pro-Tuppukylä NIMBY-yhdistys vetää herneet nenänsä, repii pelihousunsa ja polttaa hihansa raitiolinjaverkoston laajennussuunnitelmista (eli kylläpä tosi urbaania ja kehityshenkistä väkeä tuossa Suomen metropolipääkaupungissa aina vain löytyykin):
http://yle.fi/uutiset/helsingin_pelt...isemaa/7879635
http://www.helsinginuutiset.fi/artik...kylassa-ilmaan
http://www.tuomarinkyla.com/tiedote-...n-ylapuolelle/

----------


## PepeB

Aivan samaa mietin. Muuttakaa 100km sisämaahan Helsingistä liito-oravienne kanssa, jos ette halua olla osa kaupunkia!

----------


## hmikko

Tyypillisesti taas vastustajat ovat juuttuneet johonkin satunnaiseen yksityiskohtaan. Sinänsä tietysti hyvä, että uudesta yleiskaavasta keskustellaan, vaikka kokonaisuuksia harva hahmottaa. Ymmärtääkseni tuossa menee 560:n reitti, ja sen saaminen raiteille on jossain hamassa tulevaisuudessa. 550:n kanssa on nyt kestänyt 20 vuotta ja aikaisimmatkin arviot kiskoliikenteen alkamisesta ovat viiden vuoden päässä, eli tällä mallilla nykyisen asukasyhdistyksen jäsenet lienevät turvallisesti haudassa ennen kuin Tuomarinkylässä näkyy yhtään ratikkaa.

----------


## Ketorin

> Tyypillisesti taas vastustajat ovat juuttuneet johonkin satunnaiseen yksityiskohtaan. Sinänsä tietysti hyvä, että uudesta yleiskaavasta keskustellaan, vaikka kokonaisuuksia harva hahmottaa. Ymmärtääkseni tuossa menee 560:n reitti, ja sen saaminen raiteille on jossain hamassa tulevaisuudessa. 550:n kanssa on nyt kestänyt 20 vuotta ja aikaisimmatkin arviot kiskoliikenteen alkamisesta ovat viiden vuoden päässä, eli tällä mallilla nykyisen asukasyhdistyksen jäsenet lienevät turvallisesti haudassa ennen kuin Tuomarinkylässä näkyy yhtään ratikkaa.


 Tuskinpa kyse suoraan on ratikasta, taitavat tässä asiassa hain aistia sen perimmäisen asian, että heidän kopottelumantunsa taitaa olla hippasen liian hyvällä paikalla. Ensin tulee ratikka ja sitten tulee tiivistämusrakentaminen. Uutisointi sinänsä on ollut tästä vähän outoa. Toki, jos asukkaat parahtavat, että ei ratikkaa, niin sitten verkkolehdessä lukee että ei ratikkaa, mutta kyllä tässä pitäisi tajuta se perimmäinen totuus, että tietyt ihmiset kokevat elämänmuotonsa uhatuksi.


Tähän ei oikein voi kuin myhäillä tyytyväisenä: jos malmilta on lähdössä väärien ihmisten lentokenttä, niin sietää rajakylästäkin poistaa sitten yksi ratsastustalli.

----------


## Compact

> Niinpä niin, jälleen kerran joku helsinskiläinen Pro-Tuppukylä NIMBY-yhdistys vetää herneet nenänsä, repii pelihousunsa ja polttaa hihansa raitiolinjaverkoston laajennussuunnitelmista (eli kylläpä tosi urbaania ja kehityshenkistä väkeä tuossa Suomen metropolipääkaupungissa aina vain löytyykin):


Vahvistaa aina vaan enemmän sitä omaa syntyperäistä helsinkiläistä näkemystäni, että stadilaiset ovat Suomen muutosvastaisimpaa porukkaa mitä maa päällään kantaa.

----------


## Nakkiputka

> Vahvistaa aina vaan enemmän sitä omaa syntyperäistä helsinkiläistä näkemystäni, että stadilaiset ovat Suomen muutosvastaisimpaa porukkaa mitä maa päällään kantaa.


Niin vai ovatko ongelman juuri nämä junantuomat (myös naapurikunnista), jotka eivät oikein osaa sopeutua elämään paikassa nimeltä "kaupunki" ?  :Smile:  Varmaan joku on tuostakin tehnyt tutkimusta?

----------


## hmikko

Pälähti päähän semmoinen varmaankin kaukaista tulevaisuutta koskeva kysymys, että jos tuleva runkolinja 500 (nollajokeri Herttoniemi - Kalasatama - Pasila - Munkkivuori) nostetaan kiskoille, niin kulkeeko se Itäväylää Kalasataman keskuksen läpi ja varaudutaanko kompleksihässäkän rakentamisessa Kulosaaren sillalta tulevaan raitiotiehen?

----------


## Ketorin

Olen pyöritellyt tämmöistä päässäni:

Mahdollistaisi jonkun idästä tulevan linjan ohjaamisen Mikonkadulle (esim 6), joka purkaa vähän painetta rautatieaseman pysäkillä.




> Pälähti päähän semmoinen varmaankin kaukaista tulevaisuutta koskeva kysymys, että jos tuleva runkolinja 500 (nollajokeri Herttoniemi - Kalasatama - Pasila - Munkkivuori) nostetaan kiskoille, niin kulkeeko se Itäväylää Kalasataman keskuksen läpi ja varaudutaanko kompleksihässäkän rakentamisessa Kulosaaren sillalta tulevaan raitiotiehen?


Oma veikkaukseni on, että kulkee katutasossa kalasataman keskuksen läpi ja omalla sillallaan Kulosaareen, jos nyt semmoinen ihme tapahtuisi.

----------


## hylje

500-ratikka voi olla relevantti varsin pian, kun itäisten lähiöiden täydennysrakentaminen vie metroa kapasiteetin rajoille. Ratikka lienee halvempi kuin maanalaiset raideratkaisut joilla saadaan kolmen vaunuparin junat toimimaan yhtäaikaa Länsimetron kanssa.

----------


## Makke93

> 500-ratikka voi olla relevantti varsin pian, kun itäisten lähiöiden täydennysrakentaminen vie metroa kapasiteetin rajoille. Ratikka lienee halvempi kuin maanalaiset raideratkaisut joilla saadaan kolmen vaunuparin junat toimimaan yhtäaikaa Länsimetron kanssa.


HSL on jo ottanut kannakseen, että metron kapasiteettisotku ratkaistaan lisäämällä rinnakkaista bussiliikennettä. 
https://www.hsl.fi/uutiset/2015/metr...entamalla-7477

ja tuossa asiaan liittyvä selvitys: http://hsl01.hosting.documenta.fi/ko...15403-14-1.PDF

Tätä puoltaa myös se, että Herttoniemen linjastosuunnitelmassa 551:n korvaava runkolinja 510 on jatkettu Pasilasta Herttoniemeen ja 500 on jätetty kulkemaan Itäkeskukseen asti toisin kuin oli aluksi tarkoitus. YTV/HSL:lä meni 25 vuotta ennen kuin se suostui pistämään jokerin raiteille ja silloinkin vain tilanteessa, jossa bussilinja oli aivan kapasiteetissa ja valtiotasolta ruvettiin jo lupailemaan lisärahaa, jos tekevät aikaisemmin. Veikkaan ettei 500-ratikkakaan tapahdu ellei pasilan tason runkolinjat kulje tuulilasikuormassa 3-minuutin vuorovälillä, raide-jokeri osoittautuu supersuosituksi ja valtio avaa jälleen lompakkonsa. 

Raide-500:ssa on tosiaan se etu, että osa raiteista on jo olemassa, mutta se kapula rattaassa, että nykyinen suunnitelma sisältää tunneliosuuden Länsi-Pasilasta Tullinpuomille.

----------


## hmikko

> raide-jokeri osoittautuu supersuosituksi


Tuohon ei tarvittane kummoista kristallipalloa. Nykyiset matkustajat + raidekerroin + kaavoituksessa oleva täydennysrakentaminen reitin varrella. Siellä on aika isojakin kohteita, mm. 3000 asukasta Karhunkaatajan alueelle.

----------


## Makke93

> Nykyiset matkustajat + raidekerroin + kaavoituksessa oleva täydennysrakentaminen reitin varrella..


Tuohon listaan lisäisin vielä matkustajat, jotka bussijokerin ylikuormasta johtuva alempi palvelutaso on karkoittanut.

Niin ja tosiaan supersuositulla tarkoitan, että matkustajia on niin paljon, että HSL joutuu julkisesti sen myöntämään. Tällainen tilaanne olisi esimerkiksi jos ruuhkahuippu ylittäisi kapasiteetin ja HSL joutuisi julkisesti pahoittelemaan, ettei vaunut riitä vuorovälin tihennykseen ja ettei uusia vaunuja saada tehtaalta/ nykyisiä vaunuja pidennettyä ennen kuin x ajan kuluttua. Kapasiteetin ylitys vaatisi erittäin suurta raidekerrointa, jonka ennustamiseen tarvitaan jo isompaa kristallipalloa.

----------


## Melamies

Ilman kristallipalloakin voi sanoa, että vaunujen pituudesta riippumatta ahdasta tulee leveyssuunnassa. On päätetty tilata kapeat vaunut, joilla voi ajaa nykyisellä raitioverkolla. Silti ei ole varmaa tullaanko niillä ajamaan siellä kymmeniin vuosiin tai edes koskaan. Ei ole edes varmaa, tuleeko raideyhteyttä nykyiselle raitioverkolle.

----------


## Ketorin

> Ilman kristallipalloakin voi sanoa, että vaunujen pituudesta riippumatta ahdasta tulee leveyssuunnassa. On päätetty tilata kapeat vaunut, joilla voi ajaa nykyisellä raitioverkolla. Silti ei ole varmaa tullaanko niillä ajamaan siellä kymmeniin vuosiin tai edes koskaan. Ei ole edes varmaa, tuleeko raideyhteyttä nykyiselle raitioverkolle.


Kyllähän jokerivaunuja ajetaan nykyisellä rataverkolla - ensimmäinen tulee koeajoihin samalla lailla yli vuoden muita ennen, niin kuin Articitkin.

"Pikaraitio 1" -kaluston 2.3 metrisyyden ja 15 m kaarresäteen (+ kaltevuuksien yms) puolesta muistaakseni vahvimmat syyt olivat ensinnäkin käyttää samaa kalustoa Laajasalossa ja myöskin käyttää Koskelaa määräaikaishuoltoihin, vaikka sekä jokeri-rata ja Koskelan varikon peruskorjaus tehdään 2.65 m leveitä 25 m kaarresäteen vaunuja silmällä pitäen. Tilanne elää koko ajan, tietoni on alkuvuodelta, esim. Jokerin varikot ovat siitä voineet taas elää; jossain vaiheessa piti tulla metrovarikon kylkeen päävarikko kaikilla herkuilla, mutta sen rinnalla on sitkeästi elänyt suurten huoltojen teko Koskelassa. Espoon säilytyshalli on ollut kvanttitilassa tuleeko sitä, mutta jos tulee, on se laajennettavissa myöhemmin oikeaksi varikoksi. Päävarikon mahdollisuus linjan keskivaiheilla (Pirkkolassa (?) ) lienee hylätty. Yhdysraiteen kohtalo on vielä ratkeamatta, mutta jos tulee, tulee varmaan Oulunkyläntielle.

Jos tulee 2.65 -leveitä vaunuja myöhemmin, niin ovat nykyhetken tiedoilla alaosastaan 2.3 m, koska HKL on moneen kertaan ilmaissut haluttomuutensa varustaa osaa tai kaikkia 2.3 m leveitä 1-suuntavaunujaan leveän pysäkin lisäastinlaudoilla, jotka ne tarvitsisivat jokeri-pysäkeillä ja vastaavasti jokeri-vaunuilla ei keskustaverkossa olisi asiaa Mannerheimintien ja Hämeentien ulkopuolelle. Heille heidän varttuneen ja vakiintuneen raitioverkkonsa kanssa tämä järjestelmän yhtenäisyys, että kaikella kalustolla voi operoida kaikilla radoilla, on paljon tärkeämpää verrattuna kaupunkeihin, jotka ovat vuosia laajentaneet raitioverkkoaan aggressiivisesti ja joutuneet selviämään epäyhteensopivien osajärjestelmien kanssa.

Vaikka terve pessimismi onkin JLF:llä paikallaan, uskon kyllä, että 2.3 m leveä 1-suuntakalusto ja jokeri tulevat ennen pitkää tarvitsemaan samoja ratoja, ellei sitten kaikkea jokeritasolle yltävää ratikkaliikennettä ohjata maan alle (Töölön metron hybridi-vaihtoehto) tai keskustaverkoa karsita niin, että täyskokoinen jokerivaunu sopii kaikkialle. Jos yhteiset osuudet olisivat lyhyitä, kaksoiskiskotukseenkin voitaisiin päätyä, jos tällöin jokerilla operoisi 2.65 -alaosastaan leveitä vaunuja. Jos eletään terveellisesti, niin ehditään ehkä juuri rullata sähkömopollaimme koeajolle, ennen kuin kuolo korjaa  :Laughing: 

Leveyteen en ota sen enempää kantaa: 25 cm, tai 5 cm per pylly ja 5 cm käytävälle. Onhan se valtava mukavuustekijä vaikka varioihin verrattuna, joissa on keskimäärin 7,5 cm vähemmän, olettaen että kaikki muu, seinän paksuudet, moduuleista ja podestereista johtuva penkkien asettelun ja avoimen seisomatilan määrä jätetään huomiotta. Kaksisuuntaisuudella saadaan joka tapauksessa heti tupla-seisomatila verrattuna nykyisiin matalalattiavaunuihin, kun on ovet molemmilla puolilla. En kiellä, etteikö pieni lisäkäytävätilan lisäys koko vaunun matkalta toisi hyppysellistä kalliita neliömetrejä, joihin voisi sijoittaa lisää seisojia ainakin paperilla.

----------


## Melamies

> Kyllähän jokerivaunuja ajetaan nykyisellä rataverkolla - ensimmäinen tulee koeajoihin samalla lailla yli vuoden muita ennen, niin kuin Articitkin.


No en tietenkään tarkoittanut koeajoja. Taitaa kuitenkin olla myöhäistä rypistellä nyt, kun Artic"XL":n koerankavaunua jo kokeillaan raitioverkolla. Olisi silti ollut nyt vuosisadan tilaisuus päästä eroon jostain sata vuotta vanhasta asiasta ja päättää muuttaa nykyinen raitioverkko vähitellen 2.65-kalustolle sopivaksi. Sen olisi voinut aloittaa siitä varsin lyhyestä osasta, jota Laajasalon vaunut tulevat käyttämään. Hartiatasolla istumapaikoilla ahdistaa nyt. Muut kuin kaljapullohartiaiset seiskööt siis ratikkamatkansa ainakin seuraavat 200 vuotta.

----------


## Ketorin

> No en tietenkään tarkoittanut koeajoja. Taitaa kuitenkin olla myöhäistä rypistellä nyt, kun Artic"XL":n koerankavaunua jo kokeillaan raitioverkolla. Olisi silti ollut nyt vuosisadan tilaisuus päästä eroon jostain sata vuotta vanhasta asiasta ja päättää muuttaa nykyinen raitioverkko vähitellen 2.65-kalustolle sopivaksi. Sen olisi voinut aloittaa siitä varsin lyhyestä osasta, jota Laajasalon vaunut tulevat käyttämään. Hartiatasolla istumapaikoilla ahdistaa nyt. Muut kuin kaljapullohartiaiset seiskööt siis ratikkamatkansa ainakin seuraavat 200 vuotta.


HKL menee turvallisellisesti inkrementaalisten lisäysten reitillä. Katsotaan sitten mahdollisten seuraavien suurten raitiotielaajennosten yhteydessä. Ainakin nyt on tulossa noin 40 vahva laivue kaksisuuntaisia  100% kantakaupunkiyhteensopivia vaunuja.

Metrisissä järjestelmissä 2.65 ei ole kovin tavanomainen kuitenkaan, ja sekin nykyaikana painaa vaakakupissa, että saa kalustoa kilpailutettua, varsinkin, jos rata ei ole aivan tip-top, mutta silti halutaan 40 vuoden käyttöikä. Pitäisi melkein taas asioida Otanmäessä...

Sinänsä, jos Laajasalon vaunu tulee uutta jokeri-speksit täyttävää (?) rataa Hakaniemeen saakka ja siitä matkaa vain rautatieaseman eteen tai Koskelaan, niin kovin pienillä muutostöilläpä päästäisiin; koko vanha verkko kaikilta osin siihen standardiin sen sijaan olisi todella pitkä operaatio. Siksi kirjoitin tuossa yllä karsimisesta, tyyliin Snellmaninkadun rata (tai ehkä uudelleenohjaus Unioninkadulle), Kirurgin lenkki, Tehtaankadun lenkki, Linjat, Alppilan ja Sturenkatun radat. Tässä skenaariossa oikeastaan positiivisin juttu olisi, että Käpylän ratikka ohjattaisiin ehkä viimein johonkin järkevämpään paikkaan.

Sellainenkin skenaario kävi mielessä, tuon sen nyt julki: olettan, että jokerivaunussa olisi yksitelinen lisämoduuli nykyiseen keskustavaunuun nähden, mutta muuten sama perusrakenne kuin Articissa, niin seuraava looginen pidennysoperaatio olisi ehkä lisätä toinen kaksitelinen moduuli ja telitön moduuli niiden väliin, jäljelle jäävillä yksitelisillä lisäpaloilla voitaisiin kustannustehokkaan (?) yksisuuntaistamis-operaation jälkeen pidentää 29 Articia 35 metriin linjojen 10/4/6 käyttöön, joilla ehkä siinä vaiheessa kaikki pysäkit olisivat 35 m pitkiä, sekin on valtava rutistus nykyverkolle.

Spekulaatio on kivaa. Jännityksellä odotan, millainen vaihteenkääntösysyteemi jokerille tulee.

----------


## Minä vain

> Niinpä niin, jälleen kerran joku helsinskiläinen Pro-Tuppukylä NIMBY-yhdistys vetää herneet nenänsä, repii pelihousunsa ja polttaa hihansa raitiolinjaverkoston laajennussuunnitelmista (eli kylläpä tosi urbaania ja kehityshenkistä väkeä tuossa Suomen metropolipääkaupungissa aina vain löytyykin):
> http://yle.fi/uutiset/helsingin_pelt...isemaa/7879635
> http://www.helsinginuutiset.fi/artik...kylassa-ilmaan
> http://www.tuomarinkyla.com/tiedote-...n-ylapuolelle/


Sinänsä melko turha raitiotie. Bussi 560 kulkee melko tyhjänä tuolla ja erittäin tyhjänä Paloheinän länsipuolella. Jos lähiöihin rakennettaisiin lisää raitiotietä, Raide-Jokerin yhdysraiteen voisi käyttää johonkin ja esimerkiksi linjojen 40, 41 ja 43 muodostama korridori on paljon kuormitetumpi.

----------


## pehkonen

> Sinänsä melko turha raitiotie. Bussi 560 kulkee melko tyhjänä tuolla ja erittäin tyhjänä Paloheinän länsipuolella. Jos lähiöihin rakennettaisiin lisää raitiotietä, Raide-Jokerin yhdysraiteen voisi käyttää johonkin ja esimerkiksi linjojen 40, 41 ja 43 muodostama korridori on paljon kuormitetumpi.


Linjan 560 täyttöaste varmasti hyppää, kun Kuninkaantammen asuntoalue valmistuu. Linjojen 40, 41, 42 ja 43 muodostamassa korridorissa tuskin on tarpeeksi kysyntää kiskoille. Bussivuorojen tihentämisellä ja tahdistuksella päästää pitkälle eteenpäin.

----------


## Minä vain

> Linjan 560 täyttöaste varmasti hyppää, kun Kuninkaantammen asuntoalue valmistuu. Linjojen 40, 41, 42 ja 43 muodostamassa korridorissa tuskin on tarpeeksi kysyntää kiskoille. Bussivuorojen tihentämisellä ja tahdistuksella päästää pitkälle eteenpäin.


Nämä on nimenomaan käytetty loppuun tuolla siten että 40, 41 ja 43 menee ruuhka-aikaan, talviaikataulujen ollessa käytössä tahdistetusti 4 min välein. Toki nykyisellä suunnitteluparadigmalla on todennäköisempää että Suvi Rihtniemi kastuu lentävän lehmän tiputtamasta maitolastista kuin että tuonne tulee raitiotie. 

Raide-Jokerin yhdysraiteesta ja Arabian ja Viikin välisestä raitiotietä joko sellaisenaan tai osana Tiederatikkaa olisi kiinnostavaa kuulla sisäpiirin tietoa tai valistuneita arvauksia. Arabiasta pohjoiseenhan menee jo ruuhka-ajan ulkopuolellakin 12 bussia tunnissa ja rata on merkitty kaavoihin, joten se saattaa ehkä joskus toteutua muodossa tai toisessa.

----------


## hmikko

> Linjan 560 täyttöaste varmasti hyppää, kun Kuninkaantammen asuntoalue valmistuu.


Sen vois luulla vilkastuvan myös vyöhykehinnoittelun tullessa käyttöön ensi vuonna, jolloin Vantaan rajan ylittämisestä ei enää rankaista.

----------


## Ketorin

Yksi asia voisi olla laittaa kunnolliset pysäkit halliraiteelle kumpaankin suuntaan, näin linjalta palaavia ja linjalle meneviä vaunuja voisi käyttää edes epävakaana syöttälinjana kutoselle ja kasille.

On kuitenkin olemassa tämä hallisivujärjestelmä, jonka turvin vaunuun maleksimaan jääneet voivat nousta pois millä tahansa pysäkillä ennen hallia, tätä varten on jo nyt järjestetty palaavaan suuntaan pysäkit: Kumpulan kampus - Sumatrantie - Koskelan halli.

(Sanon tän vain ääneen, ettei kukaan unohda.)

----------


## Minä vain

> Yksi asia voisi olla laittaa kunnolliset pysäkit halliraiteelle kumpaankin suuntaan, näin linjalta palaavia ja linjalle meneviä vaunuja voisi käyttää edes epävakaana syöttälinjana kutoselle ja kasille.
> 
> On kuitenkin olemassa tämä hallisivujärjestelmä, jonka turvin vaunuun maleksimaan jääneet voivat nousta pois millä tahansa pysäkillä ennen hallia, tätä varten on jo nyt järjestetty palaavaan suuntaan pysäkit: Kumpulan kampus - Sumatrantie - Koskelan halli.
> 
> (Sanon tän vain ääneen, ettei kukaan unohda.)


Rahan käyttö on sillä tavalla erikoista, että joka ikiselle raitiovaunupysäkille on asennettu uusi näyttö, mutta siihen ei ole varaa, että noilla kolmella pysäkillä olisi näyttö joka näyttäisi kaikilta laitureilta lähtevän liikenteen. Niinpä ongelma olisi se, ettei matkustajat tiedä, milloin mennä seisomaan hallilta tulevien raitiovaunujen laiturille jos sellainen olisi olemassa.

----------


## Ketorin

> Rahan käyttö on sillä tavalla erikoista, että joka ikiselle raitiovaunupysäkille on asennettu uusi näyttö, mutta siihen ei ole varaa, että noilla kolmella pysäkillä olisi näyttö joka näyttäisi kaikilta laitureilta lähtevän liikenteen. Niinpä ongelma olisi se, ettei matkustajat tiedä, milloin mennä seisomaan hallilta tulevien raitiovaunujen laiturille jos sellainen olisi olemassa.


Niin, no mietin jo viestiä kirjoittaessa, että hallisivujen saaminen näkymään aikatauluissa luotettavasti on oma 7-päinen lohikäärmeensä. En edes ottanut koko pysäkkinäyttöjä huomioon, mutta sen jälkeen kun hallisivut on jäsennelty niin hyvin, että *Reittiopas* pystyy ehdottamaan hallille (lisäkirjain *H*) tai linjalle (*L*) siirtymässä olevaa vaunua, jos se sattuu olemaan "reitillä" annettuun aikaan, niin luulisi tämän tiedon saaminen pysäkkinäyttöihin olevan sen jälkeen helppoa. Kyllä pitäisi 2010-luvulla järjestelmien olla sen verran integroituja, kele. Tosin näytöillä, jotka näyttävät vain numeron, siitä tietosta, että "linjan 9 L vaunu on pian menossa tästä etelään", on apua lähinnän JLF:n käyttäjille  :Razz: 

Ehkä pitäisi reittioppaassa näyttää valtavan huutomerkin kera, että tämä on yksittäislähtö. Osaako Reittiopas suosittaa nyt tapahtumien yhteydessä ja muuten suoritettavia lisälähtöjä?

Kaikilla / joka 10 minuutti (jolloin muihin vaunuihin ei voisi nousta) kulkevilla nykyisen halliraiteen vaunuilla voisi olla vaikka tunnus 6X8 Koskelan varikolta Paavalinkirkolle.
(Paavalinkirkolta takaisin Koskelaan kääntyvät - 6Y8.) 

Suurin ongelma tässä lienee rajallinen hyöty, ja HKL:n pelivara linjoille ja linjoilta siirtymisissä kaiketi kapeni tämän systeemin asiakkaille lisäpalveluna tuomisen jälkeen siinä määrin, että se painaa noita hyötyjä vastaan vaakakupissa myös rakennuskustannusten ohella.

Lopuksi: impliseerasitko tuolla kolmen pysäkkinäytön anekdootilla jotain sellaista, että joskus olisi laskettu myös kaupunginsuuntaisten pysäkkien kannattavuutta ja tosiaan tultu sellaiseen lopputulokseen, että pysäkkinäyttösysteemin taivuttaminen niiden tarpeisiin / kolme pysäkkinäyttöä yksistään olisi tehnyt niistä silloin liian kalliita?!

----------


## hmikko

Pieni välikysymys: onko Reijolankadun radan rakentamisesta havaintoja tai peräti fotograafista todistusaineistoa? Itse en ole sattunut kesällä liikkumaan siellä päin, ja netistä ei tunnu löytyvän muuta kuin tiedotteita kevättalvelta. Joskus takavuosina Jätkäsaaren ratojen rakentamista innokkaat jaksoivat valokuvata. Semmoinen on ilmeisesti jäänyt vanhanaikaiseksi.

----------


## Piirka

> Pieni välikysymys: onko Reijolankadun radan rakentamisesta havaintoja tai peräti fotograafista todistusaineistoa?


Pari viikkoa sitten eräs foorumilainen laukaisi kameransa Reijolankadun ja Manskun risteyksessä. Omituisen mutkaiselta näyttää Reijolankadulta tuleva rata vaihteen kohdalla. Tämäkö on sitä HKL:n Suomi 100 -juhlimista = radanrakennusmenetelmät sadan vuoden takaa? Nordenskiöldin- ja Reijolankadun risteyksen vaihteet kaipasivat vielä silloin lisää täytemateriaalia ympärilleen.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Pieni välikysymys: onko Reijolankadun radan rakentamisesta havaintoja tai peräti fotograafista todistusaineistoa? Itse en ole sattunut kesällä liikkumaan siellä päin, ja netistä ei tunnu löytyvän muuta kuin tiedotteita kevättalvelta.


Ainakin vaunut.org:n kuvagalleriasta löysin Nordenskiöldinkadun päästä uusista erkanemisvaihteista joitakin kuvia, kuten oheisen linkin Längmanin Jyrkin ottaman kuvan.

-
EDIT: Piirka ehtikin ennen minua, joskin linkit johtavat eri kuviin.

----------


## hmikko

Kiitoksia näistä. Olin suunnilleen unohtanut vaunut.org:in olemassaolon.

----------


## jiipeehoo

Reijolankatu on tuossa naapurissa. Ei ole muuta vielä tehty, kun vaihteet Manskun ja Nordiksen puolille. Nordenskiölidinkadun raitiotieltäkin puuttuu vielä uusia kiskoja melko paljon.

----------


## Makke93

Helsingin Kaupunkiympäristölautakunnassa on käsitelty/käsitellään Raitioverkon laajennuksia ja niihin liittyvät suunnitelmat on julkaistu. 

Julkaisuja löysin 3:

Yleiskaavan raitioteiden toteuttamisselvitys https://www.hel.fi/static/public/hel...0000/Liite.pdf
Tässä käsitellään kaupunkibulevardien pikaraitiotieratoja sekä Jokeri 0, 2 ja Tiede -ratikoita. 

Kantakaupungin joukkoliikenteen kehittämisselvitys https://www.hel.fi/static/public/hel...0000/Liite.pdf
Suunnitelmassa käydään läpi vaihtoterminaalien tekemistä ensin Valimoon ja Käpylään sekä osan keskustan bussiliikenteen katkaisemista näihin, jotka korvaisi pikaraitioliikenne.

Sekä: Kantakaupungin raitioverkon laajennukset -hankekortti https://www.hel.fi/static/public/hel...0000/Liite.pdf
Tässä köydään läpi vaihtoehtoja kuudelle laajennussunnitelmalle, jotka täydentäisivät pikaraitioverkkoa. Nämä ovat vanhat tutut: Läntisen kantakaupungin raitiotie(Munkkivuori), Huopalahti, Teollisuuskatu ja Käpylä/Koskela sekä uusina Pohjois-Pasila ja LAUTTASAARI Kaikkia ei aijota toteuttaa, mutta ihan mukavaa luettavaa silti

----------


## Ossi Viljakainen

Reijolankadun rata on valmis, ajolangat asennettu ja radan päällystystyöt tehty. Vielä tekevät joitain viimeistely töitä.

Mannerheimintien pysäkille (kansaneläkelaitos) on ilmestynyt ilmoitus, jonka mukaan linja 3 ei enää pysähdy kyseiselle pysäkille vaan jatkaa kuusitielle 4.12. alkaen.

----------


## Jusa

> Reijolankadun rata on valmis...


Hiomavaunu 2012 ajeli siinä tänään puoliltapäivin.

----------


## Rattivaunu

Tämä ei ehkä kuulu tähän ketjuun, mutta joka tapauksessa YLEn uutisissa (11.2.2019) on juttu neloslinjan tulevaisuuden näkymistä raitiolinjaston laajetessa kantakaupungin ulkopuolelle varsinkin bulevardiraitiolinjojen ansiosta.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Tämä ei ehkä kuulu tähän ketjuun, mutta joka tapauksessa YLEn uutisissa (11.2.2019) on juttu neloslinjan tulevaisuuden näkymistä raitiolinjaston laajetessa kantakaupungin ulkopuolelle varsinkin bulevardiraitiolinjojen ansiosta.


Ihan hyvä suunnitelmaehdotus sinänsä, mutta Vihdintien pikaratikan olisin toivonut kulkevan Ruoskeasuon kautta, mutta Mannerheimintien ja Vihdintien risteysalue lienee täyteen rakennettu että pitäisi kulkea eri tasossa.
Sitten toivoisin että matka-ajan nopeuttamiseksi pari "turhaa" pysäkkiä Mannerheimintieltä saisi kyytiä: Töölön halli ja Hesperiankatu. Haittavaikutukset kävelymatkoihin voitaisiin minimoida siirtämällä Kansaneläkelaitoksen pysäkki etelämmäksi.
Sitten ihmetelen että miksi  rakennetaan ensin Pohjois-Haagaan ja Kannelmäkeen kun niihin kulkee nyt jo juna, kun Konalassa olisi enemmän maankäyttöpotentiaalia. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Max

Tuo on sinänsä ihan hassu valituksen aihe, koska se uusi pikaratikka kattaa 80% nykyisen neloslinjan reitistä. Ehkä olisi helpompi numeroida se neloseksi ja antaa Munkkiniemessä kääntyvälle hidasratikalle uusi numero?

----------


## jiipeehoo

> Tuo on sinänsä ihan hassu valituksen aihe, koska se uusi pikaratikka kattaa 80% nykyisen neloslinjan reitistä. Ehkä olisi helpompi numeroida se neloseksi ja antaa Munkkiniemessä kääntyvälle hidasratikalle uusi numero?



Juuri näin. Ainoat erot on nykyinen Munkkiniemen puistotie ja Katajanokan suunta.

----------


## Makke93

HKL:n johtokunnassa on torstaina käsittelyssä Atlantinkadun eli siis loppuosan rakentaminen Jätkänsaaren raitiotiestä. https://www.hel.fi/hkl/fi/paatoksent...6_HKLjku_11_El Asia 8

Työt on esityksessä aikataulutettu siten että pätkä Atlantikadusta tehdään jo tänä vuonna, 2020 tehdään loput, mukaanlukien Atlantinsilta ja uusi rataosuus yhdistetään nykyiseen raitioverkkoon, mutta uudet silmukat tulevat vasta 2022 ja 2023. Tässä ei sanota suoraan tuleeko Atlantinkadun rata heti käyttöön ilman silmukoita vai seisooko se 2-3 vuotta käyttämättömänä ensin

Vaihtoehtonahan olisi 2-3 Eteläsatamassa tai 2-7 Länsipasilassa tapaisen linjojen kytkemisen toteuttaminen Terminaali 2 eteen linjoille 7 ja 8. Tällöin saataisiin laivamatkustajille yhteys 8:lla Ruoholahden metroasemalle jo ennen silmukoiden valmistumista. Ongelmaksi nousee tosin juuri tuo 7:n olemassa oleva kytkös linjoihin 2 ja 3, joka on siis loppumassa 2021, kun Pasilan raitiojärjestelyiden pitäisi valmistua, eli jäisi runsas vuosi Länsisataman kytkökselle ennen uusia silmukoita. Järjestely voisi toimia aikaisemminkin vaihtamalla 2:een liitoksissa olevaksi linjaksi Pasilassa 9 ja jättämällä 7 tekemään Itä-Pasilan lenkin.

----------

